# The WarZ



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Well this game just went into "Open" Alpha Testing on Oct 15th, and more entered on Oct 31st. I was one of those people. The below link will bring you to the site to see the pricing models.

http://thewarz.com/

Overall, I been having a lot of fun. It's more than enough to hold me over for a while, especially if they keep patching and adding things to make it stand out from DayZ. I'm really eager to see "special" zombies. Anyways, here's an introduction to the game video.

[yt]5z9nfy-iLbg[/yt]

Who else is playing it? And what do you think so far?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't like the game. It feels so arcadish and fast paced. which is TOTALLY the opposite of DayZ. 

When It was announced I was hyped as hell because I thought they were copying exactly DayZ minus the bugs. it turns out they copied almost everything(including bugs) except the one thing I liked the most, realism.

and I hate how the Developers lied about their "two years" in development when all evidence points that they started doing it right after the success of DayZ. and they said there will be no hacks, and yet it got alot of hackers too.

And with all the "its only alpha", people are blindly hoping they are going to change the ENTIRE game. Goodluck with them lol.

I see the game has potential, If they fix it right, I see a great competition with DayZ, nothing bad with that. Might buy it as well. but with its current state. I'll just wait for Dayz standalone


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 4, 2012)

been thinking about picking this up. guess I'll have to try it. what times have you been playing?

*edit*



lyndonguitar said:


> I don't like the game. It feels so arcadish and fast paced. which is TOTALLY the opposite of DayZ.
> 
> When It was announced I was hyped as hell because I thought they were copying exactly DayZ minus the bugs. it turns out they copied almost everything(including bugs) except the one thing I liked the most, realism.
> 
> ...




why lwould they copy dayZ? that would be a poor business model. they are trying to introduce a similar theme with a different pace. from the looks of it, they got it right. I liked dayZ fine, and I will be getting the standalone, but I think that the pace of dayZ is pretty tedious. as for hackers, better get used to it. it has been a long time since I played  a multiplayer game that didn't have a hacker problem (like ever).


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2012)

I'll go head and post my two cents on it here when I got in on the 48 hour beta. If anyone has an extra key they'd like to toss my way holla!  

They have a slightly different approach at doing things, excellent load times, great inventory system, and the graphics are quite nice (probably bias since I never really enjoyed Arma II's engine). Consistent day and night/time across all servers forcing you to get the night experience (which night isn't too dark so it doesn't bust your balls IMO). Melee works fantastically, I had no problems killing zombies with a flash light and if you hit them correctly in the head it only took three hits with the hammer. That is probably due to the Oct 31st patch, in which they fixed zombies and melee. I also found aiming a lot more rewarding in war z but that is probably a personal choice since I also like the slower speed at which zombies come at you when compared to Day Z. 

What I don't like. 

Lack of mic support, hope to see that implemented. 

I miss sprinting on top of running that Day z had but like how stamina bar is influenced with how thirsty you are and drinking stuff. 

The way zombie detection works right now. I favor Day Z's zombie detection over War Z atm. What I mean by that is detection is less variable in war z than Day z. Not to mention darkness and bushes have no effect on detection but hopefully they change that in future patches. 

You are currently not able to drive any cars, but they aim to add that.

No doors for buildings but there are a lot of buildings to go in and out of.

Safe Zone camping but once factions are introduced that should disappear as well.

Both have great potential and having played war z with its expanded map and updates from the oct 31 patch was an overall positive experience and I'm sad my key has expire already. Still waiting to see what both have to offer towards the end of their production before buying either. 

Patch Notes 11/2/12
Map fixes
Updated minimap
Fixed item spawns
Possible fix for "white screen" issue
Fixed "zombie" animation in main menu when equipped UZI
Allow to "aim" when you have no weapon or running with empty hands


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 4, 2012)

Black Haru said:


> why lwould they copy dayZ? that would be a poor business model. they are trying to introduce a similar theme with a different pace. from the looks of it, they got it right. I liked dayZ fine, and I will be getting the standalone, but I think that the pace of dayZ is pretty tedious. as for hackers, better get used to it. it has been a long time since I played  a multiplayer game that didn't have a hacker problem (like ever).



It's not a poor business model, considering that kind of genre is untouched as of now, alot of games did it and fared well, GTA/Saints Row/Sleeping Dogs, COD/MOH, just to name a few.

yea I agree hacking is almost on every game, but from what I've seen in youtube videos hacking is very rampant comparable to that of DayZ. and this is from a game that runs everything in the server side.

I just hope all the problems will be fixed by the time the final game releases. Its got alot of potential

EDIT: if anyone has an extra key too, I would like to try the game out.


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 4, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> It's not a poor business model, considering that kind of genre is untouched as of now, alot of games did it and fared well, GTA/Saints Row/Sleeping Dogs, COD/MOH, just to name a few.
> 
> yea I agree hacking is almost on every game, but from what I've seen in youtube videos hacking is very rampant comparable to that of DayZ. and this is from a game that runs everything in the server side.
> 
> ...



honestly as long as they have a decent "report player" function, and as long as they periodically patch out the most common hack tools, we should be ok.

we will see I guess, downloading now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 4, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> I don't like the game. It feels so arcadish and fast paced. which is TOTALLY the opposite of DayZ.
> 
> When It was announced I was hyped as hell because I thought they were copying exactly DayZ minus the bugs. it turns out they copied almost everything(including bugs) except the one thing I liked the most, realism.
> 
> ...



I don't see whats fast paced about it, or what makes it anymore fast paced than what DayZ was. I mean it's easy to say that, but explain how. You still want to scope out towns, you don't want to be firing your gun in town (I did that on DayZ all the time since pulling out the Hatchet was a pain), I just don't see how it's any faster paced.

And I don't care who copied what, or what anyones opinion is on that. I never have heard them say 2 years developement time, but I don't really care. Because this isn't a carbon copy of DayZ, if it was, then I might be bothered by that. But adding new dynamics, like Strongholds, Special Zombies (thats a massive addition), a form of skill system to make your character better, and a much larger weapon variety. They've done what any genre out there does. And that is, take what works, then try and build on it. Look at racing games, fps, rpg, or any other genre, thats how a genre evolves. So I don't see the point in complaining about it.

If someone is hoping they change the game, I'm not sure in what way you mean, then they are crazy. I'm sure there will be tweaks here and there, but I've seen people mad about being dead for a whole hour (if people bought the game not expecting that, that is their fault, I personally feel perma death should be the only option). I'm happy with the game the way it is, you complain about it being a DayZ clone, then you complain about it being "too arcadey" (thats no longer a clone then). What you say overall just seems confusing.



Guitarrassdeamor said:


> So if you use crouch or crawl you can still be seen by zombies easily, and players as well, because zombies don't crawl in this game so anything moving on the ground or crouching is a human. Humans are easy to spot among zombies for some reason too. When you swing your weapon, even if a zombie isn't facing you it hears you and comes running, so if you have one zombie you're trying to kill and have to hit it at the very least 5 times then you've got another one after you then you're not in the greatest spot, especially considering that you die in about 5 zombie hits. It's not anything about being loud or visible, the zombie detection system is retarded. (snip rest in spoiler to save wall of text)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've crawled right past zombies, I'm not sure why thats a problem for you. Crouching I can get within 10ft of them if you feel that you should be able to get closer than that, I think you're crazy. And they've already been adjusting aggro ranges, this isn't a game breaker, this isn't a release title yet, thats what testing is for, I don't see how hard it is to remember that, seriously, play a game in testing then cry about something thats super easy to adjust and they have already been adjusting? 

I still haven't ever ran across your damage issues. Anytime I've landed bullets on people, the only way they have killed me is because I made a mistake and missed. If I landed 4 - 5 bullets on them at a decent range, they died. And shotgun at closer range 1 - 2. 

And if your getting shot in the back, got to be more cautious. I always scope out towns before I go in, use 3rd person while in town and peek around corners. It's going to happen sometime when someone sneaks up on you, even playing as cautious as you can, but thats helps minimize it. Unarmed, that sucks, I try and not go to towns when I'm unarmed, I check outskirts and such, a melee weapon goes a long ways.

And no it is an Alpha, I don't know if you know this, but the Alphabet starts with an then goes to B, you need to go through Alpha to get to Beta. They were saying it was a Beta, but they felt it wasn't solid enough to be called it yet, so they went back to calling in an Alpha, and are now patching it with the increase player count. Theres been 2 patches this week alone. Your rant makes you sound like you're wearing a tinfoil hat, "lets call every game an alpha and never patch it" is basically how you sound, but they are patching and moving forward, and you are complaining about stupid things like aggro radius thats an extremely easy adjustment. And no, the game is not release, it is in testing, thats why it has a reduced price, it seems thats hard for you to comprehend. Also yes some textures are bad, others are fine, it's not any more worse off than DayZ. Overall when I run around I feel the game looks pretty good, thing I like the most is an absolute ton of foliage and even lower settings theres still a good amount, so cant drop settings to take advantage of that. And I agree, all you see to do is flame about easily tweakable settings like aggro range, and say a game you bought knowing it was in testing is a released product.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 4, 2012)

If it wasn't meant to be a copy or a direct rip off of DayZ, how do you/they explain this game's title?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> If it wasn't meant to be a copy or a direct rip off of DayZ, how do you/they explain this game's title?




War was their previous game title and generally implies chaos.
And...

Drum roll here....


Z stands for zombie.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> you complain about it being a DayZ clone, then you complain about it being "too arcadey" (thats no longer a clone then). What you say overall just seems confusing.



I didn't complain it was a clone, I was actually hyped when I heard it was to be like DayZ, I was like "finally! a full game like DayZ not using the buggy hackfest Arma Engine!", turns out it was too arcady and I didn't like it. 

And about the fast paced/arcade style. from what I've seen, you can buy foods and drinks and stack up on them as long as you can buy. Its kinda pay to win, also why do almost all videos in The WarZ they all have high caliber weapons? do they plan on restarting the items once the game launches?
*I liked in DayZ where you are lost, and your indicators are blinking, you have to kill or you have to make your way to a spawn and probably find supplies to continue the adventure*

you can have a "out of game" stash, comparable to a tent in DayZ, but its 100% safe.
*in DayZ if you want to get your items, you need to go to your tent, which may be on the other side of the map. which kinda adds to realism and you will be worried because your Tent might be found by other scavengers and stripped out of supplies*

Animations are too stiff and fast and robotic, etc
*after seeing the first video, this was the total turn off for me, I don't know, the animations seemed pretty bad to me, and I don't like it
*

There are safezones now
*Again in DayZ I liked how no place is safe so you must either keep alert at all times or just leave the game for a moment, even if you have a camp with many friends you never know.*

Anyway for me its just a matter of Realism/Simulation = DayZ and Arcade/Fast-Paced = WarZ

just my 2 cents


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 4, 2012)

A lesson in friendly fire was taught today by Jarvis5000 (if anyone played DayZ with him)











lyndonguitar said:


> I didn't complain it was a clone, I was actually hyped when I heard it was to be like DayZ, I was like "finally! a full game like DayZ not using the buggy hackfest Arma Engine!", turns out it was too arcady and I didn't like it.
> 
> And about the fast paced/arcade style. from what I've seen, you can buy foods and drinks and stack up on them as long as you can buy. Its kinda pay to win, also why do almost all videos in The WarZ they all have high caliber weapons? do they plan on restarting the items once the game launches?
> *I liked in DayZ where you are lost, and your indicators are blinking, you have to kill or you have to make your way to a spawn and probably find supplies to continue the adventure*
> ...



Wait, you haven't played... Yeah, don't judge before you have tried it. You can't buy food unless you want to spend real world money, and honestly, if you need that to survive, you are bad. Buying digital food with your real world pay checks is not pay to win, at all. And as far as high caliber weapons, it's all random chance on finding. Best weapons I have seen is AA-12, Uzi, and M4 Auto. And yes, entire inventory clears, heck when it transitions from Alpha to Beta at the end of this month Inventories clear. It really just seems you are very worried, but haven't played, I was responding to you early as though you had played.

I don't mind the Inventory too much, it's kinda nice, maybe because I got so sick of glitched tents eating all my items.

The animations overall seem ok, they are far from the best that for sure. But it hasn't bothered me too much. And I don't mind safe zones, during the days of the last patches of humanity, there most likely would be outposts, think of it like the Wild West.

I just think you are over simplifying it too much, especially considering it sounds like you haven't even played and are just taking shots in the dark on how it is. The gameplay isn't much different from DayZ, it just has a few more creature comforts, that doesn't make the actual gameplay arcadey (arcadey is a type of gameplay, global inventory wouldn't change that).

I'll be posting up some more videos soon for people who haven't made the decision to buy it yet. So maybe those will help swap people. I personally got it to hold me over, it's cheap, and it's fun.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 4, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> War was their previous game title and generally implies chaos.
> And...
> 
> Drum roll here....
> ...



B.S.  and you know it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 4, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> B.S.  and you know it.



Who cares, if a game is fun a game is fun. Genre's evolve by taking ideas that work and adding on new ones, and continuing that cycle. Thats what this is, this genre is no different than any other. So I don't see the point in this argument.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 4, 2012)

Take everything that made dayz fun and toss it out amd you get war.


I got my game code for free if you piad for a mod of a free game i feel sorry for you.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Who cares, if a game is fun a game is fun. Genre's evolve by taking ideas that work and adding on new ones, and continuing that cycle. Thats what this is, this genre is no different than any other. So I don't see the point in this argument.



It's not an argument, it's a point of obvious fact.  At least they could have come up with a name that had an extra letter or something, but they couldn't even be that original.  Admit it, the name is as close to DayZ's as possible to try and garner interest, period.  I know Aphex won't, he's proven that in the other thread.  My son could have come up with a more original title.  If I was Rocket I'd sue the hell out of them.

That's my last thread crapping post, this club is for lovers not haters.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2012)

Look at this list of zombie games. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_zombie_video_games

Do you not see some recurring words? Like dead or zombie. Just because they went with shortening zombie with Z  instead makes it any different than writing it out. Its an abbreviation.

You act like the creator of Day Z is so clever in abbreviating the word zombie with Z. Like he is so much better for having done that. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survival_Crisis_Z

That zombie survival game was made in 2004 (thus coming before Day Z) and abbreviated zombie with a Z. 

There are really only a few basic elements in zombie games to go from. They want to kill you, you use weapons to kill them, ammo (for weapons duh), food and water is needed to survive (wow using basic human needs how original). Day z is no more creative than any other zombie game that has come before it. There are tons of RPG games based around the same fantasy there are tons of zombie FPS games based around the same concept and now entering zombie survival MMO's why should anyone expect things to be different. Survival which btw isn't new thing either. 

They already use a different engine, they already are exploring new original ideas and they could give a rats ass about Day z or what they do because they are making their own game.


----------



## Guitar (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm not even going to bother replying to your post, because it is just more drivel. The point is, exactly as I've stated before and many times, they released a shitty rushed game in order to capitalize off the success of a free mod named DayZ, and it sucks. The end. Thanks.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I'm not even going to bother replying to your post, because it is just more drivel. The point is, exactly as I've stated before and many times, they released a shitty rushed game in order to capitalize off the success of a free mod named DayZ, and it sucks. The end. Thanks.



Alpha. The End.
Come back when its finished and say the same thing, then I'll hold you with some merit.

We make a new thread to get away from yall's BS and you guys step right in and throw it all around.
Suck Day Z's d!@# already.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 4, 2012)

It looks like this is a fan boy thread now i think i will leave and play real games.


----------



## Guitar (Nov 4, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Alpha. The End.
> Come back when its finished and say the same thing, then I'll hold you with some merit.
> 
> We make a new thread to get away from yall's BS and you guys step right in and throw it all around.
> Suck Day Z's d!@# already.



I was told to come to this thread and respond. So jump off skippy. I've announced my problems with DayZ plenty of times (if not here then other places) so you can take that notion out of your simple brain. DayZ is alpha as well and yet is 100% better (and free) - so care to explain that? If I'm sucking DayZ's d!@#, whatever that is, then you've become WarZ's wife and had its fanboy child.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2012)

Its not like the game doesn't have down sides but with people coming in and throwing claims that its copying Day Z and having issues with its name! What can I say as irrational as it is for hating a game because of its name being similar with another zombie game other than calling it BS.  

"DayZ is alpha as well and yet is 100% better (and free) - so care to explain that?"

Explain what. That a game modifying upon an existing game engine is free? I actually had to spend $30 on arma II to play Day Z. So free is relative here. 
No one is making BS claims on Day Z so there is no need to defend it with the whole alpha argument. We get Day z is alpha,  but you seem to feel that War Z's alpha is less meaningful when by definition both alpha's are implying the same thing. An Incomplete game.  

If once the game comes out its still the same way it is now in alpha then I'd say you are absolutely right. Their sole purpose in making this game was to bank of Day Z's fame. However, the game is not complete yet and with recent patches and constant forum updates there is no reason to even believe in such a conclusion.


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 4, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Its not like the game doesn't have down sides but with people coming in and throwing claims that its copying Day Z and having issues with its name! What can I say as irrational as it is for hating a game because of its name being similar with another zombie game other than calling it BS.
> 
> "DayZ is alpha as well and yet is 100% better (and free) - so care to explain that?"
> 
> ...




Was just gonna bring this up. I spent $5 more on dayZ vs warZ. That's not a valid argument. In fact when dayZ standalone comes out I'll have to pay for it again.


----------



## JNUKZ (Nov 4, 2012)

I read a lot of stuff about DayZ and WarZ and i´m thinking of buying one of them. But DayZ isn´t a "game" is a mod and WarZ is in beta or alpha...
for the people who played one of them or both which i should buy?


----------



## erocker (Nov 4, 2012)

Anybody got a guest pass?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2012)

Quick true story (in game lol)

I was running from zombies and ended up gathering like 7 of em. I saw a dude running just in front of me and thought he could help me out. 

I hid in a building to try and lose the zombies which seemed to work but it only worked because the zombies ended up switching aggro on the dude. 

So I'm waiting inside the post office for a bit as I hear lots of zombies outside but can't actually see anything. Then out of nowhere the dude walks in there bringing the whole lot with him! We both hide behind the the bench in the post office and since the zombies can't jump were safe but trapped. 

Freshly spawned, armed with nothing but my new found friend's flashlight and bleeding all over the place I tell the dude to try and kill a few with the flashlight. He starts bashing away a bit never actually responding to anything I say. I then ask him if he wants to give me the flashlight so I can try? He doesn't say anything. After a short while of not getting anywhere, he too begins to bleed. He then walks over to me, stares at me for a few seconds and gives me one good wack with the flashlight. I die.

The situation never quite works out the way you think it will lol.



JNUKZ said:


> I read a lot of stuff about DayZ and WarZ and i´m thinking of buying one of them. But DayZ isn´t a "game" is a mod and WarZ is in beta or alpha...
> for the people who played one of them or both which i should buy?



Ultimately if you can wait, then wait. Otherwise there are plenty of varying views, screenshots and videos of both to come to some sort of quick decisions yourself but otherwise you probably should find both equally satisfying. 
You could get annoyed by player induced deaths on either as the sheer act of dying by some other dude is just "ARGGHHHH!" enraging. Could simply be a matter of what you end up playing first. Depends on how you as a person see things. Again I must emphasize on how neither one is complete by any means. Its just a rough sketch out of the concepts right now.


----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2012)

I find having to beat zombies up to 20 times with a bat or a hammer rather annoying.


----------



## Guitar (Nov 5, 2012)

erocker said:


> I find having to beat zombies up to 20 times with a bat or a hammer rather annoying.



Chill bro it's just alpha!


----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh! I thought the zombies were robot zombies... Therefore tougher to kill. My bad.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 5, 2012)

erocker said:


> I find having to beat zombies up to 20 times with a bat or a hammer rather annoying.



Try aiming a bit higher and try a hammer. Now that I think about it I didn't pick up a melee weapon unless it was a hammer.


----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Try aiming a bit higher and try a hammer. Now that I think about it I didn't pick up a melee weapon unless it was a hammer.



Yeah, once in a while I'll kill one in about 6-8 hits.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 5, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yeah, once in a while I'll kill one in about 6-8 hits.



Frustrating part can be when they flail in submission form a hit (you lose their head) and you have to quickly adjust your aim or just miss. Usually adds to the time it takes to kill them.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Video out about building barricades from the dev's. looks pretty sweet.
[yt]0HSvEcV5utU#![/yt]



erocker said:


> Yeah, once in a while I'll kill one in about 6-8 hits.



Try hitting them in the head with every single swing. That should drop them sometimes in 2 swings, but at most hopefully 6-7 swings. They seem to take very reduced damage to the body.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 5, 2012)

You know what just crossed my mind? 

What if you could build certain buildings based on the amount of people in a clan? Like lets say if you have 6 people in a clan you could build a small fort and then if you have 12 an even bigger fort! Just a principle idea added to the fact you can already build fences on your own.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Had a few things I was curious about, so I made a Mythbuster series for WarZ and am going to try solving my questions and others (lets hear them if you got them)











AphexDreamer said:


> You know what just crossed my mind?
> 
> What if you could build certain buildings based on the amount of people in a clan? Like lets say if you have 6 people in a clan you could build a small fort and then if you have 12 an even bigger fort! Just a principle idea added to the fact you can already build fences on your own.



Well we will be able to build buildings as far as I know in our Strongholds, so it is possible.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 6, 2012)

Sweeeet. I really need to pick this game up soon. I can't stand not being able to play it.

LATEST UPDATE NOV 6th 

Fix for weapons in quickslots showing no ammo
You can now sort the server browser. 
Fixed the some safe zone exploits. Players should not be able to kill other players in the safe zones now.
Various map updates
Fixed an issue with players being stuck and getting kicked from server when logging in
Zombie damage was increased
Various crash fixes
You can now see the name of the player that killed you.

Two more characters have been added.


----------



## Jarvis (Nov 10, 2012)

Alot more information http://forums.thewarz.com/showthread.php?58855-A-little-Friday-Q-and-A

Just got done playing with Ufgy, was a blast, we were pinned down in a supermarket for about 20 minutes by 2+ bandits.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 10, 2012)

I GOT THE GAME WOOT WOOT! Hit me up so we can play! 

Above link didn't work for me I'm lacking permission maybe not enough posts yet.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Nov 10, 2012)

Been playing it since it first came out its different and alot of fun only problem right now is the pk ing is pretty bad but after the 30th it should be better. Playing at night its pretty creepy as far as killing the flashlight does take a few more hits I can usually kill a xombie with 2-3 hits to the head. Cant wait to rent a server


----------



## Jarvis (Nov 11, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> I GOT THE GAME WOOT WOOT! Hit me up so we can play!
> 
> Above link didn't work for me I'm lacking permission maybe not enough posts yet.



http://account.thewarz.com/getforumbadge.php   Enter that information to link your account to the forums, you will then have access. Ill pm my skype/steam to ya, i usually play late night though.



WarhammerTX said:


> Been playing it since it first came out its different and alot of fun only problem right now is the pk ing is pretty bad but after the 30th it should be better. Playing at night its pretty creepy as far as killing the flashlight does take a few more hits I can usually kill a xombie with 2-3 hits to the head. Cant wait to rent a server



More map may solve it but with more map i'm sure they will increase player count, server rentals on 30th/1st will solve this though. Then bandit,bounty system will go even further. I love playing at night, the atmosphere is so incredible.


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2012)

So after playing a while I suppose the one thing I like about this game is exploring around.. That's about it. The graphics are quite muddy and sometimes it's rather hard to spot another player that is well within viewing distance. Speaking of players, most of the players I've encountered have been complete a$$holes. Putting this one down for a while. Not very good.


----------



## Guitar (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't even find the exploring fun to be honest, probably because of the "muddy" graphics as you describe them. While DayZ got boring after a while, it had nice and varied scenery where War Z is pretty much all the same to me and it gets boring real quick.


----------



## ufgy20 (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't really mind the graphics to be honest. Yes it can be hard to see other players even within 100 yards, but so far im still having a bunch of fun with this game. 

I have been having some great experiences in this game. I mean its not like DayZ, but at the same time it's not worse, just different experience, environment, and overall feeling for me. What can bother me is the space between trees the lack of lush forest and a good amount of cover outside of towns. It really sucks getting into any kind of enemy engagement and if their isn't a rock or a nearby redwood monster tree your basically a deer in the headlights.

Some things i have come across so far are mostly random moments, like as Jarvis was leaving a town i stayed behind to hammer out some zombies and shake them for some cash. after about my 8th zombie put down in the middle of this little town im in the middle of bashing this Farmer Zombie's brains in Jarvis yells out, "there's a guy to your left watch out!" me at first thinking he was talking about another zombie i continue with my righteous work. He then yells again "He's coming for you on your left!" just as he finishes that i hear a loud bang to my left a shower of pellets litter my screen. "Oh shit!" i quickly dispatch the zombie with my last swing as i'm being receiving his first volley, i quickly switch to my M16 fully auto, whip to my left and see a man about 30 feet from me with a shotgun in hand and wearing a scary ass white skull mask. I quickly lay into him letting the gun do the work as i tear into him putting round after round through my new best friend. Loot ends up just showering the ground around him as he falls. I just sat there screaming at Jarvis, "Thanks for the f***ing heads up, he just about blew my face off." I was truly grateful to have somebody watching my back that day. i patch myself up pop some pain pills and loot the poor bastard taking everything just to spite him. Was a good day, returned to a Safe Zone to turn in today's good work. Had a blast met new people, put some down, but overall had a great time playing WarZ. 

Its not always the game that makes it for me, but the fun i had with friends, and the stories i can take from it. Sure it has its issues but for what was paid for it and how much i have already gotten out of it, it's a good buy for me.

P.S. I have more stories with WarZ if you would like to hear them from me, that or tell me to stop the walls of text.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 11, 2012)

The games about finding a cool hat and eating food you run from one place to the other and your out of food. The gun spawns don't even make sense as you can find a m4 inside of a dumpster 2 mins out of spawn. Game feels like a bad Saints Row 2 mod with ez mode zombies that cant attack you if you hold down the mouse.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 11, 2012)

I want to play with yall but I'm usually sleeping between the hours of 3AM and 10AM.

I woke up at 9 today and jarvis was just getting done with War Z XD


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 11, 2012)

This game is horrible :\


----------



## Guitar (Nov 11, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> The games about finding a cool hat and eating food you run from one place to the other and your out of food. The gun spawns don't even make sense as you can find a m4 inside of a dumpster 2 mins out of spawn. Game feels like a bad Saints Row 2 mod with ez mode zombies that cant attack you if you hold down the mouse.



I lol'd at this.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm still tempted.

Question to those that don't like it: Did you play DayZ and if so did you like it?

I absolutely loved DayZ but stopped playing because of all the bugs.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 13, 2012)

Great session last night with Jarvis and Ufgy20. 

Got held up on the 4th floor of a School at Campos City. Looking outside I spotted a team of 4 decently armed people just outside. As I attempt to spy on them one of them spots me and alerts his buddies and soon they all turn at me. Now aware of each others locations I panic and let Jarvis and Ufgy20 know about my situation who they themselves were about 5 minutes walking distance from me. 

I hide on the floor below in one of the rooms and 2 minutes later I hear the sounds of many curious footsteps walking around in the building. I continue to hide hoping that they don't find me, armed with my shotgun in case they do.  2 more minutes of solid waiting pass (which felt like hours) as I keep in touch with J and U whilst they make their way to the school when one of the dudes pops in! I quickly take him down knowing very well of others, manage to shoot a second guy but he takes the better shot in the frenzy and kills me. Moments later J and U arrive. Jarvis manages to take one of them down but dies in the effort while Ufgy20 survives. By this time there collects tons of loot from the dead bodies of me and the others. Me and Jarvis log back in with fresh characters make our way back (I believe by this point Ufgy20 ends up scaring the rest off), we pick up as much loot as we can and head to a settlement. 

Fun rewarding session, looking forward to more.


----------



## Guitar (Nov 14, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> I'm still tempted.
> 
> Question to those that don't like it: Did you play DayZ and if so did you like it?
> 
> I absolutely loved DayZ but stopped playing because of all the bugs.



I've played at least 300 hours of DayZ and yes I like it. It has bugs, but lots are easily worked around if you know what you're doing and the experience outweighs them. After 200 hours or so Chernaurus got boring as hell, and Lingor with a 600+ vehicle server revived the game for me. I got bored of that and have started trying newer maps out...kind of waiting for the standalone before I get back into it. DayZ Alpha is MUCH better than War Z, regardless of bugs.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 14, 2012)

Last time I played DayZ it only had the one map. Maybe I should reinstall it and check it out.


----------



## Jarvis (Nov 22, 2012)

Warz is now $14.99 https://account.thewarz.com/buy/buy.html?ok (Probably only a turkey/black friday thing)

Arma 2 Combined Operations is $17.99 on steam (may go cheaper if it lands on flash/today sales)

*Arma 2 Combined Operations now $14.99* (Today's Deal)


----------



## Jarvis (Nov 25, 2012)

New PVP video with Kurgan, Ufgy (Dying mostly, COME ON!), Holland (Our friend) and myself.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Was a good day, new patch is on the 27th, opens rest of the map and a bunch of other goodies.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 27, 2012)

Patch is out. 

You can now create clans and have a clan chat in game. You can switch to the clan chat with F3. 
The entire map is now available. 
Misc engine optimizations. 
Added some memory optimizations. 
Added two new female characters for everyone. 
A language filter has been implemented for chat. 
Player names can only contain alphanumerical characters.
Zombies now properly react to barricades.
You can now see the amount of xp you get when killing Zombies. 
Fixed some Zombie AI issues. 
Fixed some crash issues. 
Fixed a bug that allowed you to bind the windows and Esc keys. 
Fixed a bug that allowed you to bind the same key to multiple actions.
Fixed bug that left the scope up when switching to
Fixed a bunch of animations. 
Fixed the disconnecting bug. 
Fixed a bug where grass was not showing up while zoomed in with Scopes, Binoculars, and Range Finder. 
Fixed bugs with the chat that allowed size and color changes.

http://forums.thewarz.com/showthread.php?67329-Patch-Notes-11-27-12&p=1029627#post1029627 Site is currently getting hammered.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 6, 2012)

Just requested a refund, wonder if it will go through. Don't care either way. Game is still terrible after all the updates, and still in alpha when it was promised beta. I still hadn't even gotten my private place or whatever I received in the pre-order/$50 pack. That and the game is apparently riddled with hackers, one which I think I just experienced but not sure.

Anyways, come on Day Z standalone.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 6, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Just requested a refund, wonder if it will go through. Don't care either way. Game is still terrible after all the updates, and still in alpha when it was promised beta. I still hadn't even gotten my private place or whatever I received in the pre-order/$50 pack. That and the game is apparently riddled with hackers, one which I think I just experienced but not sure.
> 
> Anyways, come on Day Z standalone.



Good luck! Can't wait to check out Day Z standalone myself.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 6, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Good luck! Can't wait to check out Day Z standalone myself.



i heard that theres a good chance that it will be pushed back to 2013


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 6, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> i heard that theres a good chance that it will be pushed back to 2013



I can wait, I've got WarZ and Dayz to hold me. Best they get it done right.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 6, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> i heard that theres a good chance that it will be pushed back to 2013



Called that right off the bat, simply because it sounds like they are doing a lot of work on it. To get that out in just a few months would not be good, rather have them take their time with it and get it done. And just worry about the final product rather than crying about copy cats and such. I'm looking forward to it though, so I hope they do a good job.

------------------------------
Also the day of the wipe the Devs announced a server they were going to setup on and fight off people. Me, Ufgy, and Jarvis joined and tried to get to them. Had a good time, got some kills, but didn't quite make it sadly.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 6, 2012)

I jumped on the WarZ site and it is still $15 so I bought it. I don't even know when I'll have time to play but for $15 I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 6, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> I jumped on the WarZ site and it is still $15 so I bought it. I don't even know when I'll have time to play but for $15 I couldn't pass it up.



Yeah they just came out with the new packages, actually cheaper than it was before, so really good deals, and you get some GC as well if you spend $25 or more.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 6, 2012)

Is this one of those games where I have to spend money for upgrades to compete?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> Is this one of those games where I have to spend money for upgrades to compete?



You can spend money if you want to buy scopes, food, backpacks and such, can't buy guns though. I haven't spent any money and I'm doing just fine. After the wipe I found an M107 almost right away, that was extremely lucky, but awesome.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 7, 2012)

I jumped on last night. Within 15 minutes I wasn't too impressed. As of this moment I do believe DayZ to be the superior game.

This is in Alpha right? It's not very impressive as it is. I'm sure it gets better if I put some time into it but I'm not sure I want to.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> I jumped on last night. Within 15 minutes I wasn't too impressed. As of this moment I do believe DayZ to be the superior game.
> 
> This is in Alpha right? It's not very impressive as it is. I'm sure it gets better if I put some time into it but I'm not sure I want to.



As much as I hate the game, 15 minutes doesn't give you any kind of real experience.

That said, no, it doesn't get much better.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> I jumped on last night. Within 15 minutes I wasn't too impressed. As of this moment I do believe DayZ to be the superior game.
> 
> This is in Alpha right? It's not very impressive as it is. I'm sure it gets better if I put some time into it but I'm not sure I want to.



It just moved into Beta. You can't do a whole lot within 15 minutes though, figuring out where some of the better gear is at, the map in general, and getting places will take more than that. I usually don't bother playing unless I have about 2+ hours to spend at a time, also I usually try and play with Ufgy and Allen, having a group is extremely helpful.



Guitarrassdeamor said:


> As much as I hate the game, 15 minutes doesn't give you any kind of real experience.
> 
> That said, no, it doesn't get much better.



I'm actually giving you a thanks for that one, thats I think by far the most constructive post you have made in here!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

So have you, Ufgy, and Allen moved to warz completely?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> So have you, Ufgy, and Allen moved to warz completely?



We stopped playing DayZ a long time ago. Had a ton of fun with it while I played. I'm not sure if killing a hacker and getting the AS50 TWS made the game less fun for me. Or other factors, my character had been alive for I'd say a good month, and within the last 2 months I only died to hackers (scripting enabled, just got old after a bit). Also the fact that I love CQ/Mid-range fights, DayZ is all about having a good scope and picking people off, which I don't mind now and then, but it's not my style.

I really liked the game, had a lot of fun, will buy the stand alone. I'm not saying we have completely moved over, because it's just what we are playing now and having lots of fun with. I'm sure we will all be buying and playing DayZ standalone as well. But I'm liking the different aspects WarZ has, I'm really eager to see the unique zombies.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 7, 2012)

I agree that 15 minutes isn't a fair amount of time to pass judgement but I can say that all games I have enjoyed I have known right from the start if I like the game or not. I mean when I first played DayZ I was instantly digging it.

WarZ I found myself immediately thinking how poor the visuals look and how the game feels clunky.

BUT I will give it another chance over the weekend.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

Are they still doing a beta?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 7, 2012)

I guess it just turned from Alpha to beta. So yes.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> I guess it just turned from Alpha to beta. So yes.



May install it to check it out.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> WarZ I found myself immediately thinking how poor the visuals look and how the game feels clunky.



I don't think WarZ has amazing graphics, but they are far from bad. Sadly they just reduced viewable grass for people with worse comps, so some of the areas aren't as lush. But it was really nice running through a forest with waist/chest high grass every where. If someone had been laying in the grass, I wouldn't have even know. I guess it's all in the eye of the beholder a freidn of mine use to make fun of me for playing DayZ because some of the textures are super low res, so he said that game had bad graphics because of that.

What feels clunky to you? Overall, I'd say gameplay is fine, they been tweaking animations and they been getting better, I'm pretty happy with them now.



brandonwh64 said:


> Are they still doing a beta?



Yep, but you have to buy to get in, or know someone who bought one of the ditions with some guest passes. The hate here is strong for this game, Allen and I both stopped posting in this thread for a while because of thread crappers, couldn't even talk about a game we enjoyed with the few others here that enjoyed it, because there was so much thread crapping it just wasn't worth it. But if your a member over at OCN, they got a pretty large thread for it and a good amount of people that like it, someone over there might have an extra key. I didn't get any with my version, I know Allen did, but I'm not sure if he has any left.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 7, 2012)

Character movement, animations, zombies.... 

Sounds are strange at times too...

I'll give the game a fair shot over the weekend. I wish it were first person too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> IYep, but you have to buy to get in, or know someone who bought one of the ditions with some guest passes. The hate here is strong for this game, Allen and I both stopped posting in this thread for a while because of thread crappers, couldn't even talk about a game we enjoyed with the few others here that enjoyed it, because there was so much thread crapping it just wasn't worth it. But if your a member over at OCN, they got a pretty large thread for it and a good amount of people that like it, someone over there might have an extra key. I didn't get any with my version, I know Allen did, but I'm not sure if he has any left.



Ahhh ok thanks kurgan, If you hear of someone with a beta key PM me


----------



## Guitar (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> Character movement, animations, zombies....
> 
> Sounds are strange at times too...
> 
> I'll give the game a fair shot over the weekend. I wish it were first person too.



Yes the movement and the animations are pretty bad. Those annoy me. But what annoys me most is the zombies. They sound like 12 year olds just gave them a bad voice over. And female and male zombies sound the same.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ahhh ok thanks kurgan, If you hear of someone with a beta key PM me



I have a few 24 hour passes. You can at least try it out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> I have a few 24 hour passes. You can at least try it out.



Ill try this. PM me if possible.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ill try this. PM me if possible.



You got PM.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 7, 2012)

hey whats the difference between normal and hardcore modes?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Yes the movement and the animations are pretty bad. Those annoy me. But what annoys me most is the zombies. They sound like 12 year olds just gave them a bad voice over. And female and male zombies sound the same.



That was a bug (once again, this is not a released product), that bugs gone. Some of the zombies do have weird voices, others are pretty good. I do like that they have numerous voices though, I'm pretty sure DayZ they all had the same voice since they were all male zombies. So some variety of sexes and voices is nice (always another way to look at it).



WhiteNoise said:


> hey whats the difference between normal and hardcore modes?



during alpha Hardcore just meant you lost the char when it died. Right now I don't think that has changed. They are working on bug fixes and overall new content for everyone, I think real HC will be implemented later. The plan for it is that HC will actually have better loot, they will of course be gone when they die. Where as Normal right now your char can't be revived for an hour, sounds like later on though death will be more serious on Normal and that wait will be 24 hours (though you have numerous character slots, so not a huge deal).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok just got done downloading with whitenoises 24 hour pass and already cannot connect to ANY server. It times out 3/4 way through loading game data


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> Character movement, animations, zombies....
> 
> Sounds are strange at times too...
> 
> I'll give the game a fair shot over the weekend. I wish it were first person too.



Patch out that fixed animation issues. https://www.facebook.com/warzmmo?fref=ts

Also you can hit C to switch from FPS to TPS. Its both. 

They have been having server issues recently. http://forums.thewarz.com/showthread.php?72736-Server-issues-12-7-12 

WarZ is officaly moving to steam at some point but till then you can manually have it launch in steam by following this simple guide. 

http://forums.thewarz.com/showthread.php?48874-No-steam-overlay-bug-FIX

Once you have that working add me on steam (seskotosavlaka) or search for No Delay for Days. 

If I see you on, I'll message you so we can play  Sadly 1Kurgan1 Ufgy and whats his name all play around the time I need to sleep. Once finals are over maybe I can get a proper round in with them.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok me and erocker just played for a few until something happened and I randomly died  The running is dreadfully slow and looks like a cartoon. Melee weapons do NOTHING to zombies.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok me and erocker just played for a few until something happened and I randomly died  The running is dreadfully slow and looks like a cartoon. Melee weapons do NOTHING to zombies.



I don't mind the walking, the maps smaller than DayZ, so still takes less time to cross. And Sprinting adds another combat tactic (granola bars refill 50% stamina, so if you keep slamming them you will be a track star, another great concept). Melee weapons do kill zombies, you have to hit them in the head silly. You have to hit zombies in the head in this game, got to take the brain out. Guns though you can hit them in the body, but for sure not with melee weapons, and even guns, better just aiming for the head unless it's a Mossberg. Everyone says it's a DayZ clone, but both those things are new ideas to the genre, and I think they both are good.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok me and erocker just played for a few until something happened and I randomly died  The running is dreadfully slow and looks like a cartoon. Melee weapons do NOTHING to zombies.



Aim up lil higher? You definitely want to hit the head (zombies...). I personally go for the hammer or don't get caught by zombies without one. I always kill zombies in like 4-6 hits with the hammer and maybe like 20-30 with the flashlight. 

But melee weapons do work.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hammer is the best easy to get melee weapon, the bat is horrible. Hammer if you do pop them perfectly can kill them in 2 - 3, but like Aphex said, many times it won't end up being perfect as zombies are moving trying to get you then get knocked back from the hit, so ends up being 4 - 6 at times.


----------



## Jarvis (Dec 8, 2012)

If any of you are going to play this weekend add me on steam, think its jarvis85. We got a clan going, alot more enjoyable playing in a group that's coordinated.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2012)

Well guys, I played for about 2 hours and came to the conclusion that I do not like the game. I went in with a open mind so I would not be bias towards the game but in the end I just felt like it was a kids zombie game. Some things I did like were the more melee options and customize able weapons that were ported from War INC. The one most important thing that attracted me to DayZ was the military aspect of the game. WarZ reminds me and of a arcade quake arena zombie match with the animations and Gfx. I am glad I got a chance to at least try it out but after the gameplay I doubt I will be playing in the future.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well guys, I played for about 2 hours and came to the conclusion that I do not like the game. I went in with a open mind so I would not be bias towards the game but in the end I just felt like it was a kids zombie game. Some things I did like were the more melee options and customize able weapons that were ported from War INC. The one most important thing that attracted me to DayZ was the military aspect of the game. WarZ reminds me and of a arcade quake arena zombie match with the animations and Gfx. I am glad I got a chance to at least try it out but after the gameplay I doubt I will be playing in the future.



That's cool man, but its not much of a port if it was designed for the PC to begin with lol. Another thing to note is that Dayz is way further in development than Warz, the mod at least is. Some of the major game making features are still not yet in warz. I'd say to give the game another shot when its done but if its not your cup of tea, no one is going to force you to drink it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well guys, I played for about 2 hours and came to the conclusion that I do not like the game. I went in with a open mind so I would not be bias towards the game but in the end I just felt like it was a kids zombie game. Some things I did like were the more melee options and customize able weapons that were ported from War INC. The one most important thing that attracted me to DayZ was the military aspect of the game. WarZ reminds me and of a arcade quake arena zombie match with the animations and Gfx. I am glad I got a chance to at least try it out but after the gameplay I doubt I will be playing in the future.



Does WarZ give you viruses like DayZ does?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Does WarZ give you viruses like DayZ does?



It gives you the super AIDS, MM so better not attempt this one.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Respectable opinion and way of putting in Brandon. But I do got to ask, by military aspects what do you mean, just asking for clarification. I'm not sure if you mean moving tactically as a group and such, if that is what you mean, that is very necessarily in WarZ (watch some of my videos). But if that's not what you mean, explain a bit.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Respectable opinion and way of putting in Brandon. But I do got to ask, by military aspects what do you mean, just asking for clarification..



The fact you can replenish 10 quarts of blood from eating a rabbits leg is SO REAL!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Respectable opinion and way of putting in Brandon. But I do got to ask, by military aspects what do you mean, just asking for clarification. I'm not sure if you mean moving tactically as a group and such, if that is what you mean, that is very necessarily in WarZ (watch some of my videos). But if that's not what you mean, explain a bit.



Well DayZ was built on a Combat simulator platform which means the weapons and movements are combat orientated. Not saying they are dead accurate to military situations but a great alternative than the point and shootem up of other games like War INC that WarZ is based off of. Having to judge distance and elevation for long range shots brings a since of realism to DayZ.



TheMailMan78 said:


> The fact you can replenish 10 quarts of blood from eating a rabbits leg is SO REAL!



MM yes the eating and drinking portions of DayZ are not combat simulated due to it being added with the MOD of DayZ.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> MM yes the eating and drinking portions of DayZ are not combat simulated due to it being added with the MOD of DayZ.



Being stranded in a mythical Russian block country with Zombies that can see through walls........SO REAL!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Being stranded in a mythical Russian block country with Zombies that can see through walls........SO REAL!



Zombies can see and hear so if you are inside a building running then yes they can hear you and try to come inside. The story line is not yet setup (Been through a couple of editions but nothing solid yet) but when the creator made the MOD, it used Arma 2 map chernarus. No one is saying its real at all. A completely real simulated game is just that, a game and the more in depth you go the harder the learning curve is and unenjoyable it will be to others with short attention spans such as yourself. There is currently NO zombie apocalypse occurring so making a "REAL" zombie game is impossibru


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 10, 2012)

Even when DayZ was first released as a mod it was better and more fun that WarZ but WarZ is easier so that might sway people.

I played a handful of hours using two characters. Finding weapons is like pulling teeth. Out of my two characters I found one firearm. A pistol that fires off a group of shots in one pull. Pretty nice but it only had 13 rounds and I have yet to find more ammo.

Finding that gun was perfect timing on my part. It was night time, there were zombies all around and I was sneaking through a parking lot when I was rushed by what I thought was a zombie. He came at me out of no-where and was WAAAY fast. I mean he was running so fast I was shocked. I fired one burst into him and he was dead. Then the noise attracted the closest zombie and I had to kill it too. Thats when i realised the first guy was a bandit and dropped some decent items (though no firearms or ammo.)

On my other character I was chased twice. Lucky for me the second time I had binocs and saw the guy tracking me. He had some sort of rifle. I was able to run from him and keep a decent distance from him but he wouldn't stop following me. Since I had no weapons other than a flashlight I said fug it and logged off. He wasted a lot of time chasing me and poping off rounds that always missed and in the end I just logged out.

Can't swim? wtf is that about?

Finding food, bandages, shots, water etc is pretty easy but real weapons...almost impossible so far.

Do I have to venture up to that military base to get anything decent? (I know that place must be camped pretty well with bandits.)

I think this game has some potential but I'm still not sold.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> That's cool man, but its not much of a port if it was designed for the PC to begin with lol.



I mention port because the games engine and structure are ported for the developers previous "Free to play" game called War INC


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I mention port because the games engine and structure are ported for the developers previous "Free to play" game called War INC



I know. War INC is a PC game only. 

Porting: Adapting software so that an executable program can be created for a computing environment that is different from the one for which it was originally designed.

Nothing had to be ported. It already runs on WinOS. They may use similar assets and code but that isn't porting.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well DayZ was built on a Combat simulator platform which means the weapons and movements are combat orientated. Not saying they are dead accurate to military situations but a great alternative than the point and shootem up of other games like War INC that WarZ is based off of. Having to judge distance and elevation for long range shots brings a since of realism to DayZ.




Actually WarZ has bullet drop that you must calculate for as well. I see that as the only thing you really listed, so just want to say both games have it. I'm uploading a clip in a few min of me firing a M107 and actually aiming a bit above my target to tag him. If it didn't have bullet drop I would be a bit sad, I've got so use to it from Battlefield.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Dec 10, 2012)

I dont see how you guys can stand to play that game wasnt to bad with 40 people in the servers but with 70 its stupid its not really an mmo now more like a terrible fps.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 10, 2012)

WarhammerTX said:


> I dont see how you guys can stand to play that game wasnt to bad with 40 people in the servers but with 70 its stupid its not really an mmo now more like a terrible fps.



I didn't ever join 40 people servers, so I didn't mind that one bit. Right now though, the games starting to get a lot more people buying it. Thats why they upped the server population, peak times smallest servers out there are like 35 people, just so many playing the game. 

Hopefully they'll bring more servers online, or allow renting soon, either of those should cure those problems. But the more people there is, the more so it would be an MMO, after all, thats kind of what an MMO is. Though I still don't consider games like this one, since you can server hop and crap.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 11, 2012)

Well I worked my way up to the military base. I knew it might be a mistake but god damn I need a real weapon. I did it at night and snuck through the bushes to the main gate and just sat in a bush watching for awhile. within seconds I saw two guys dressed up in what looked like full military garb with assault rifles working their way towards me. I wasn't using a flash light just my binochs and these fools knew right where I was. When i realised they were coming for me I tried to get away but I couldn't out-run automatic rifle fire.


So where can I find some guns and ammo in this game where I might actually stand a chance of getting to them??

I wish I could find an empty server just so I could stock up on some supplies.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Dec 11, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I didn't ever join 40 people servers, so I didn't mind that one bit. Right now though, the games starting to get a lot more people buying it. Thats why they upped the server population, peak times smallest servers out there are like 35 people, just so many playing the game.
> 
> Hopefully they'll bring more servers online, or allow renting soon, either of those should cure those problems. But the more people there is, the more so it would be an MMO, after all, thats kind of what an MMO is. Though I still don't consider games like this one, since you can server hop and crap.



It was kinda fun on the 40 man servers not so much now. They say the reason they shut down 100 servers was do to opening up slots to rent it appears they are going to try and host the rental servers themselves. I know the community is really PO at the devs right know for the server change. I think they have a good idea in what they are doing but the devs have been caught contradicting themselves on numerous occasions and it may be catching up to them. Im going to take a wait and see attitude on this one.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 11, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> Well I worked my way up to the military base. I knew it might be a mistake but god damn I need a real weapon. I did it at night and snuck through the bushes to the main gate and just sat in a bush watching for awhile. within seconds I saw two guys dressed up in what looked like full military garb with assault rifles working their way towards me. I wasn't using a flash light just my binochs and these fools knew right where I was. When i realised they were coming for me I tried to get away but I couldn't out-run automatic rifle fire.
> 
> 
> So where can I find some guns and ammo in this game where I might actually stand a chance of getting to them??
> ...



You used to be able to find servers with 10 or fewer people but now with the semester ending and sales climbing that might be harder to find.

The best way to find guns is to go looking for them. Its true that cop cars, maybe even jails and other such places are likely to contain an assault rifle or a pistol but from my experience you can find them in random places, places you would least expect it. Bottom line is look for where any item may spawn and you might find a weapon. I like to spawn with empty characters, its hard at first cause you have to really rely on stealth but you also risk nothing on death. It was night and I spawned with one such character and ended up getting detected by several zombies in a small town. I was running so much I had low stamina, just as the zombies were gaining on me I turn around behind a building and to my surprise there was a shotgun sitting right there at the back. Picked it up and killed those suckers. While we might not always be that lucky, you need to at least try and look around.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 11, 2012)

Thats what I've been doing. I have several characters but only one with all the good kit that i could find so far. I've been using characters with nothing on them to scout around looking for stuff. Then I either remember where I found them or bring the stuff to the safe zone for my main character.

I look every where but so far I've had shit for luck.

Last night I started playing on Euro servers because I found a bunch that only had 9-10 people on them.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 11, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> Thats what I've been doing. I have several characters but only one with all the good kit that i could find so far. I've been using characters with nothing on them to scout around looking for stuff. Then I either remember where I found them or bring the stuff to the safe zone for my main character.
> 
> I look every where but so far I've had shit for luck.
> 
> Last night I started playing on Euro servers because I found a bunch that only had 9-10 people on them.



Is your steam name Whitenoise?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 11, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Is your steam name Whitenoise?



It's: Amish Marauder


----------



## WarhammerTX (Dec 11, 2012)

Servers are back up to 240 with 70 player limit


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 11, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> Well I worked my way up to the military base. I knew it might be a mistake but god damn I need a real weapon. I did it at night and snuck through the bushes to the main gate and just sat in a bush watching for awhile. within seconds I saw two guys dressed up in what looked like full military garb with assault rifles working their way towards me. I wasn't using a flash light just my binochs and these fools knew right where I was. When i realised they were coming for me I tried to get away but I couldn't out-run automatic rifle fire.
> 
> 
> So where can I find some guns and ammo in this game where I might actually stand a chance of getting to them??
> ...



Like said, check everywhere. Military bases do have the best chance for the best loot. But you don't need the best loot to be honest if you get the situation correctly. The pistols are deadly and can kill with ease against much better geared played. Pistols you can find everywhere. Mossberg is also great, it can 1 shot people with much better gear, as long as you make sure to catch them at extremely close range. Beyond that though, Police Stations, Police Cars, Humvee's, those kinds of places have a chance to get you M4's and M16's, and if you're lucky a Sig Sauer 556.



WarhammerTX said:


> Servers are back up to 240 with 70 player limit



Well that didn't take them long, very nice!

---------------------------------
Also if anyone wants to see some M107 action, check out my new video. Also for bullet drop, look where I have the crosshairs when I fire.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 11, 2012)

Is it possible to just find ammo? I have an automatic pistol but I have no ammo for it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 12, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> Is it possible to just find ammo? I have an automatic pistol but I have no ammo for it.



Which pistol do you have? There are a few that don't have ammo yet, but 9mm ammo and .22 ammo clips are out there.


----------



## D007 (Dec 12, 2012)

And that's what they are ending up with?
Seriously?
When he hatchets the zombie it just splats blood like an old quake game. 
There is no sense of physics and no bodily damage, no dismemberment..
The graphics look dated and the engine looks choppy..

This is exactly what I was worried about happening..
I think this cow has been milked enough.. 

This guy better do a whole hell of a lot better designing this game or it is nothing more than dead island..
Only more boring, more choppy and uglier.

Dammit, I was really hoping someone would do a Zombie game justice finally in an MMO esque setting. 
Try harder..
Shit canning that engine and using one that actually looks and runs good, would be a nice start.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 13, 2012)

I jumped on a server with 10 people on it yesterday and I was able to search the entire military base before a couple of players scared me off with their guns. All I found was food and meds. NO WEAPONS at all. (Is there a way to access Humvee's? Everyone I find has tinted windows and no way to see in.)


I then ran over to Smallville and saw a Police station...There I found a pistil and a single 9mm clip, bigger back pack (medium) and some more food, meds and water.

I then ran to Compos City. It became night and with way too many zombies around I decided to log off.


I really want to know if there is a way to access humvee and personel carriers...?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 13, 2012)

You can't enter any vehicles yet. Lots of them you can find loot inside, but Humvee's are not in that group yet. Though you can find good loot around most of the Humvee's in game. The ones with a box in the back can spawn loot on that, look can spawn on the hood and roof, also loo can spawn under the front end of it. So they are still a good spot to find good gear, at leasto n par with police stations and low level military weapons.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 17, 2012)

Well I'm officially loving the game. Played quite a bit lately and once I started finding some guns things got easier. I was able to kill a couple of bandits before they could take my shit which means I run around with a little more confidence. 

I think I was killed by a hacker though last night.

It was night time and I was creeping up on hill that overlooks compos city. I was prone and using binocs so I could scope out the area before entering. I literally camp outside of cities for awhile looking for other players. If I see one I avoid them at all costs because EVERYONE kills me on first site.

Anyway I could just make out a guy running between building and coming right for me. So it seemed anyway. He was pretty far away but it was like he was B-lining for me. So I crawled back down the hill, stoodup and ran my ass off in the other direction. I was popping granola bars and this dude came up on me so fast and I got one shot off and he got instant kill on me.

I'm telling you this guy was far away from me when I started sprinting. He should never have caught up to me. I've been chased many times now and there is no way this guy shuld have caught me. But he was running really fast and I lost a lot of kit. I had several guns, large pack, body armor/helm and my pack was completely full. I was on my way past Compos to the safe zone to unload.

Anyway...it sucked because I am 99% sure he was cheating.


I really dig the game though now... :/


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 17, 2012)

Glad your liking the game man. Regarding hackers, they are doing their part. They've banned quite a few hackers already obviously not all and possibly new people start hacking every other day. Once that dude flags their detection system a few times they will be alerted of suspicious behavior and ban that guy too. Also I think they take reports or evidence (if you have any) of people hacking as well. I too have lost gear due to a hacker, seems like there are far less now though. 

http://forums.thewarz.com/showthread.php?76095-We-did-another-big-ban-wave-today 

http://forums.thewarz.com/showthread.php?76572-Hackers-and-Cheaters-bans


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 18, 2012)

With the game's "release" on steam, the game is getting ALOT of hate on the game's discussion page.

http://steamcommunity.com/app/226700/discussions/0/


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 18, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> With the game's "release" on steam, the game is getting ALOT of hate on the game's discussion page.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/app/226700/discussions/0/



I wasn't expecting them to release on steam so soon. Steam has released beta's but they have been under a beta title. 

In their defense they claim to always be developing the game and never actually done. So if they feel like they have the hackers beaten and the mechanics polished to release on steam, so be it. They better have a patch on the way to give all the stuff they promise on their steam page.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 18, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> I wasn't expecting them to release on steam so soon. Steam has released beta's but they have been under a beta title.
> 
> In their defense *they claim to always be developing the game and never actually done*. So if they feel like they have the hackers beaten and the mechanics polished to release on steam, so be it. They better have a patch on the way to give all the stuff they promise on their steam page.



This is just an excuse to release something sloppy to the public.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 18, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> This is just an excuse to release something sloppy to the public.



I think its to buy them time until the "refund period" is over.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 18, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> This is just an excuse to release something sloppy to the public.



I don't feel like they've released something sloppy (as in I find the game entertaining) and up to the point they released on steam have been honest and upfront with everything they said they were going to do before they did it. That said, if they don't release a patch soon giving steam purchasers the complete list of  features that is on their steam page they are giving people legitimate reasons to get mad at them. 

The only things that aren't true so far are...

Up to 100 Players per Game Server

No Classes, No Levels, No Caps: Create your own survival campaign, gain experience points and spend it to learn dozen of available skills

The skills option is in the game you just can't click on it yet, you can even already start to earn experience points, so its obviously going to be added soon. They tried 70 players on Colorado and got to many complaints and changed it. They probably plan on having a 100 player capable map at some point since there really is no reason why they couldn't do that. So on second thought, I see nothing to worry about on the steam page which is why they probably went ahead and released it there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 18, 2012)

The game was dead when I saw it was a pay to play kinda game. Same kinda crap that killed Diablo 3.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The game was dead when I saw it was a pay to play kinda game. Same kinda crap that killed Diablo 3.



But it isn't. You don't have to pay to play except once, after that you can pay to get stuff that can help you survive but you can find those stuff out in the open anyways.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 18, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> With the game's "release" on steam, the game is getting ALOT of hate on the game's discussion page.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/app/226700/discussions/0/



This game gets a lot of hate everywhere, yet the servers are usually packed. The people who don't play the game bash it everywhere, not even worth paying attention to.



Guitarrassdeamor said:


> This is just an excuse to release something sloppy to the public.



Yep, just like Minecraft did. 



TheMailMan78 said:


> The game was dead when I saw it was a pay to play kinda game. Same kinda crap that killed Diablo 3.



Diablo you can buy weapons. Not so here, you can buy scopes though, but they can also be found ingame. I haven't spent a extra dime on the game and have had the Best sniper Rifle in the game and the Best AR in the game, as well as the best Armor, only thing I was missing was the best Backpack. Even then, you don't need that stuff to be lethal, I've taken down 2 well geared players with a pistol and I had no body armor, they both did. I made out very well that day.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 18, 2012)

Dang it.  I don't want to post anything negative, so I'll just say one thing:  Taviana.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 18, 2012)

It looks like they might get into some steam trouble if the forums have their way.

They literally lied about the game, and had to change their steam page to compensate, which may land them in some legal trouble also.  People are massively complaining to the FTC.  I think it is hilarious.  I cant make any definitive opinion, but it kinda looks like they rushed it out due to the success of DayZ.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 18, 2012)

DayZ I think has the most potential of the two but now that I have put some real time into WarZ I can honestly say WarZ is more polished to me. I don't have a ton of issues like I did in DayZ. Controlling my character is so much easier and actions are more fluid. 

I dig it.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 18, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> DayZ I think has the most potential of the two but now that I have put some real time into WarZ I can honestly say WarZ is more polished to me. I don't have a ton of issues like I did in DayZ. Controlling my character is so much easier and actions are more fluid.
> 
> I dig it.



How much are they paying you?


----------



## Guitar (Dec 18, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> DayZ I think has the most potential of the two but now that I have put some real time into WarZ I can honestly say WarZ is more polished to me. I don't have a ton of issues like I did in DayZ. Controlling my character is so much easier and actions are more fluid.
> 
> I dig it.



I honestly don't see how you can say this. Sure, there aren't as many weird bugs it seems, and the gameplay movements aren't robotic, but they aren't GOOD either. The sounds, the environments, the animations, the gameplay (so much) all REEKS of blatant rushing to just get a product out there. I've honestly never understood the sour taste DayZ seems to leave in people's mouths - the most annoying bugs I've run into are dropping things and them disappearing, which is easily worked around, especially with a friend, and zombies attacking you through objects. 5 hits and I'm dead from regular zombies? I'll take my chances with getting hit through a door.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2012)

WarZ polished? Far from it and not saying DayZ is either but the running in WarZ seems like a mario turtle mix and the movements are kid gamish. Zombies are completely dumb and act like some from stubs the zombie. Yes I know DayZ zombies are not polished as well but calling WarZ polished would be like saying a fat chick doesn't like to eat.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 18, 2012)

The WarZ blows away DayZ in every manner. Cannot believe you guys.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The WarZ blows away DayZ in every manner. Cannot believe you guys.



You can see yourself out of this thread.  nao.

In case you haven't noticed, this is the WarZ haters club, and were here for the lynchin'


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The WarZ blows away DayZ in every manner. Cannot believe you guys.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 18, 2012)

How does one beat this game do you collect all the cool hats like in tf2? Or can you make your own hats to scare off zombies?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 18, 2012)

I said it was MORE polished than DayZ TO ME.

Key words: more, & to me.

I didn't say the game is perfect at all. animations suck, character movement looks terrible and not fluid at all but controlling the character is way more fluid in WarZ than DayZ.

And the game cost me $15. I don't expect much more than what I got considering it is in beta and a work in progress.

I really don't give a fuck. I'm having fun even with all the little things that aren't done right or well. It works and I enjoy playing.

and they aren't paying me either lol.


I should add that when I first started playing I was really turned off by the game but after spending time in the game I've grown to like it a lot.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2012)

I am not hating on the game as a whole but people saying its the tremendous awesome polished game is alittle far fetched. If they would have taken their time and not used the WarINC engine, I believe it would have been a big contender to DayZ but this as it sits is not good.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> people saying its the tremendous awesome polished game.



Who is saying that? I hope you are not insinuating that i did.

And maybe using the word 'polished' was a poor choice on my part. Maybe I should have said less buggy and easier to play than DayZ.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 18, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> Who is saying that? I hope you are not insinuating that i did.
> 
> And maybe using the word 'polished' was a poor choice on my part. Maybe I should have said less buggy and easier to play than DayZ.



I agree with you WhiteNoise. WarZ is way better then DayZ! Don't let these haters get to you. I got your back!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 18, 2012)

hahaha WhineNoise. Good one.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 18, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> hahaha WhineNoise. Good one.



Sorry. That was a typo.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 18, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sorry. That was a typo.



Freudian slip.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> WarZ polished? Far from it and not saying DayZ is either but the running in WarZ seems like a mario turtle mix and the movements are kid gamish. Zombies are completely dumb and act like some from stubs the zombie. Yes I know DayZ zombies are not polished as well but calling WarZ polished would be like saying a fat chick doesn't like to eat.



I heard the samething about Arma animations, those were far from the best ever, I can't say WarZ has any worse to be honest. WarZ zombies are also just fine, I'm not sure what you mean by dumb, thats kind of the point of zombies, a low AI level. Either way, thats an extremely vague statement, so I'm going to break down what I feel is the most important aspect of zombies and player interaction between the games.

In DayZ zombies are fast and zig zag (this isn't intentional, they have soldier AI as it is since it's a mod). But they move slow up hills and through buildings. So when I go to sneak into a town to loot. I don't sneak, I sprint, since sprint is infinite (not realistic) I just run through a building with an entrance and an exit and keep moving. This is the best method since it gives you the least chance of also being sniped by a player. There is no need to sneak in this game, and once you master this, really no reason to even be killing zombies.

In WarZ, zombies are slow, but they don't slow through buildings or anything else, and they move faster than you if you aren't sprinting (and you have a sprint bar). They also have a massive aggro radius on sprint. So you actually have to sneak into town, you can't just sprint on through and loose them in a building. You actually have to break LOS with them to lose them, but you are much better off sneaking. And as mentioned, sneaking leaves you much more open to being sniped. 

It's much more tense encountering a town on WarZ than it is in DayZ because of this. DayZ I just Rambo'd it and sprinted through town like none of it even mattered. Thats the worst idea in WarZ.



brandonwh64 said:


> I am not hating on the game as a whole but people saying its the tremendous awesome polished game is alittle far fetched. If they would have taken their time and not used the WarINC engine, I believe it would have been a big contender to DayZ but this as it sits is not good.



No one is saying it's tremendously awesomely polished. He said it is polished in comparison to DayZ. And you are exploding over that making it sound like he meant it's the game of the century. 

I'm going to be blunt here Brandon. The last time you posted you said you like DayZ because it's more real, and the only aspect you linked to back that up was bullet drop. I pointed out WarZ has bullet drop as well, and asked you to maybe explain a bit more of what you meant, and you never came back. Now you return saying zombies are dumb (extremely vague), and blow up on one guy and twist his words because he said WarZ is more polished than DayZ. And you list the War Inc engine as being bad, honestly I think it's doing just fine. I remember many complaining (and still do) about the Arma engine as well. 

I know you've played a lot of DayZ, but you don't have a ton of information on WarZ, and it shows. I don't see why you are going off on anyone when comparing the two games as these comparisons just seem crazy. 

I played some DayZ the other day to get some footage (it felt a bit worse than I remembered it, maybe because I had got use to playing it a lot). And I agree with the guy. DayZ/Arma has always had a clunky/unpolished feel to it. And I hope they can cure that more with the popularity of the DayZ mod bringing them more consumers. Movements are clunky, inventory is clunky, zombies are erratic and have bad mechanics (are they allergic of houses and hills?). It's a great mod, but it feels like a mod, and WarZ feels more like a actual game. Does that means it's extremely tremendously supercalafragalisticly polished? No. But it feels more polished than DayZ, and that makes sense.

I was pretty excited to see someone else who actually said they liked the game in the thread today, figured maybe we would be getting to enough to actually have a discussion about the game between people enjoying it, but that went downhill pretty quickly, lol.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 19, 2012)

40 Minute review of The War Z


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well despite the regular flamers in the thread, glad to see another having fun playing it. Was a patch yesterday, and a forum announcement. If you haven't got a chance to play, or haven't looked at the notes. I go over all the important stuff here.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 19, 2012)

Interesting statistics. 

"We've got an overall approval of 93% !!! That's INSANE number. 40% just like game as is, 50% like game, but feel it needs more polishing and adding some new features ( yes - server rentals *). 5.5% played game, didn't like it and only 1.5% of respondents - some of the are guys who been recently banned - said they hate game.

- 30% of our players played DayZ
- 70% of our players never played Dayz
- 5% of our players never heard about DayZ before they started looking into The War Z

This means that most of our players are new to the "genre" of zombie survival game. They either like zombie games, or they like MMO's or they like survival games. They do not play The War Z because they've been fans of Dayz or even played it."


http://forums.thewarz.com/showthrea...oundation-Release-features-hackers-issues-etc

He even explains the hate we are getting in this thread lol.

"1) Extreme DayZ fanboys. I really envy to Dayz creators for having such loyal players, yet I don't think we can do anything - yes we've announced game right before DayZ mod reached it's prime and it started losing popularity after that. And yes - The War Z and DayZ themes are similar. Heck - both projects are using same reference to other products in their titles )). So - if I'll be a Dayz fanboy - I'll be royally pissed off at The War Z. Especially since they won't be able to do anything about it, all they can do is to spread lies and false information about game. They just love to omit obvious facts and bend words."


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 19, 2012)

I hope you guys know that this game was made by the developers of Big Rigs. The worst game ever made. 

Worst Game Ever, Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing - ...

All anyone needs to know is that this game is garb, and that DayZ is infinitely better.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Dec 19, 2012)

Im just waiting on the Private Server rentals to start back up playing again for 15 bucks its not really that bad Ive paid 60 for games that were worse.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 19, 2012)

Takes another turn, Steam has talks of removing the game. Lots of people outraged

http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/12/19/t...l-microtransaction-for-respawning-characters/


----------



## RCoon (Dec 19, 2012)

Just watched TB play it for 45 mins. This game is trash and poorly made, and should be free, like it's highly acclaimed counterpart.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 19, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Interesting statistics.
> 
> "We've got an overall approval of 93% !!! That's INSANE number. 40% just like game as is, 50% like game, but feel it needs more polishing and adding some new features ( yes - server rentals *). 5.5% played game, didn't like it and only 1.5% of respondents - some of the are guys who been recently banned - said they hate game.
> 
> ...



The DayZ standalone is going to come along and absolutely destroy WarZ.  WarZ developers should get ready to be unemployed, rightfully so when they act like a facebook developer.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 19, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Interesting statistics.
> 
> "We've got an overall approval of 93% !!!



HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.



Sorry just had to get that out.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 19, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry just had to get that out.



I am fairly certain that they interpreted those statistics backwards.


----------



## Jarvis (Dec 19, 2012)

Whitenoise do you have a clan to play in? I mostly play at around 5 am +, Kurgan and Ufgy play in the afternoon if your looking for others to play with. Its such a blast to play with others and very heartpounding to play solo lol. Though i think if you die on hardcore you have to delete your char and get re invited again so i don't think ill play hardcore till they make it easier to invite people to the clan. For all those who hate the game why do you have to post it and troll even more? We get it, you don't like it, but you can be more mature about it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 19, 2012)

Jarvis said:


> Whitenoise do you have a clan to play in? I mostly play at around 5 am +, Kurgan and Ufgy play in the afternoon if your looking for others to play with. Its such a blast to play with others and very heartpounding to play solo lol. Though i think if you die on hardcore you have to delete your char and get re invited again so i don't think ill play hardcore till they make it easier to invite people to the clan. For all those who hate the game why do you have to post it and troll even more? We get it, you don't like it, but you can be more mature about it.



Supposedly they are trying to save people from a terrible game. Which I don't understand how  when the people they are preaching too actually enjoy the game .

Perhaps they should start a Warz hate thread and hope they will get enough people to hate the game to meet their agenda, whatever that is.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Supposedly they are trying to save people from a terrible game. Which I don't understand how  when the people they are preaching too actually enjoy the game .
> 
> Perhaps they should start a Warz hate thread and hope they will get enough people to hate the game to meet their agenda, whatever that is.



Man don't listen to them. They wouldn't know a great game if it installed a virus on their computer.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Man don't listen to them. They wouldn't know a great game if it installed a virus on their computer.



There is nothing to listen to and I don't just mean that because its all text.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm not in a clan. I've been playing solo on 'normal' servers. I can't play 'hardcore' because the only thing that makes a server 'hardcore' is the fact that when you die you die for good and I don't feel like making characters over and over. Considering I lose everything when I die I don't care anyway.

I play in the evenings PST and mornings on the weekends. I have around 4 characters their names as follows:

Amish Marauder
Amish123
Amish456
Amish789


I play on both US and Euro servers.




Last night was the first time I ran into another player that didn't try to kill me. We just stopped and he exclaimed 'friendly!' and I said "me too!" so we ended up clearing out clearview together and it was fun working with another player but then another guy came around the corner...I had my shotgun sights on him but I hesitated for a second and he didn't. My new friend ran for the hills lol.


Then I got killed immediately after by another hacker. I was scoping out same town from the outskirts because I heard multiple gunfire. I then see this dude running through town with a butt load of zeds chasing him. Somehow he loses them and I watch him run behind a fence where I can't see him. (Mind you I'm in the outskirts with a 9mm pistol and around 100 yards from this guy and I'm laying in a bush slightly behind a tree.

I can see both ends of the fence and he doesn't move past either end. TBH I don't want anything to do with him but I do want to enter that town's PD and see if I can find some ammo and maybe a gun. 

So I wait....and wait....and wait...

And then BAM! he shoots and kills me. He just peeked around the end of the fence. How in the hell did he know I was there? 

Ah well....this was one of my scouts and didn't have anything on him except a medium pack, and one pistol w/10 rounds.


Later that night I watched two guys get into a sniper position at the same town on the hill that over looks the christmas tree. I figure they were camping for all the players looking to get the free gifts. They eventually got bored and moved off and I proceeded to empty the town out.



On another note I really don't care if these guys want to bitch about the game but TBH they aren't adding anything to the thread; more or less just trolling. 

I'm going to keep playing the game so their words make no real difference to me.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 19, 2012)

Its been pulled from Steam. You can no longer buy it. FAIL


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 19, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its been pulled from Steam. You can no longer buy it. FAIL


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 19, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its been pulled from Steam. You can no longer buy it. FAIL



Sure you can, www.thewarz.com. Like said, we got the point, it's been made clear some here don't like it, think it's safe to say anyone who visits the thread that hasn't bought it will see they should question it (people should question anything they purchase, don't just throw money around). It would be nice to have a thread to discuss the game with others that are actually playing an enjoying it now though.


----------



## Jarvis (Dec 19, 2012)

I could invite everyone except Amish Marauder. Just click on each character then click on community, you will have a popup for a clan invite, just hit accept. Add me on steam, Jarvis5000 or Jarvis85, cant remember which one it is.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 19, 2012)

Holy cow the petition to remove it from steam is at 842. It was in the 100s earlier today.. Must be real bad. The only other game I've ever seen removed was Legends of Pegasus, and that company is now bankrupt. Hmm!


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 19, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Holy cow the petition to remove it from steam is at 842. It was in the 100s earlier today.. Must be real bad. The only other game I've ever seen removed was Legends of Pegasus, and that company is now bankrupt. Hmm!



We are almost there.

http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/154bsh/the_war_z_has_officially_been_removed_for/

absolutely true.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 19, 2012)

A neat article for those who want to know more about why it was pulled:
http://uk.pc.gamespy.com/pc/the-war-z/1226980p1.html

None of it seems to be as bad as people make it out to be. But there is still a certain level of expectations that go along with a Steam release. Another game that released an Alpha to steam is Towns. But I guess its market is so small people didn't really care for refunds much.



> GameSpy: Steam still says -- I'm looking at it right now -- "Up to 100 players per game server." That is a false claim.
> 
> Sergey Titov: Let me ask you -- what YOU think we should put there, since we do not know what number of slots will be on official servers tomorrow -- 20,30, 50, 70 or 100?
> 
> ...





> GameSpy: Mostly corrected. Again, the Steam page still makes no mention of the fact that this is a "Foundation release." It is simply labeled as "The War Z."
> 
> Sergey Titov: What's difference ? I mean -- I'd love to adjust that BTW -- I just personally don't see what difference does it make? Ie -- THIS IS "THE WAR Z" game. It's not like there'll be "final release" or anything like this.





> GameSpy: So as far as you're concerned, The War Z is officially out of beta and fully released, correct?
> 
> Sergey Titov: Nope - there's no such thing as "fully released" for online game. As far as I'm concerned The War Z is in stage when we're ready to stop call it Beta. This is basic version - bones that we're going to add more and more "meat" - features and content in a coming months and hopefully years.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


>



Video of the Year i tell you. Funniest thing ive watched in weeks.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 19, 2012)

the last group of people on this planet you want to piss off is the gamer group. they will hang you by your fingernails if you cross them!


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 19, 2012)

User rating of 1.1/10 good game i guess people are happy.
http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/the-war-z


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 19, 2012)

wait...they do have 100 man servers up. What am i missing? I was playing one one yesterday with 97 other players.

Also for all the haters out there there are thousands of people playing at any given time. They can't all hate the game....


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 19, 2012)

Jarvis said:


> I could invite everyone except Amish Marauder. Just click on each character then click on community, you will have a popup for a clan invite, just hit accept. Add me on steam, Jarvis5000 or Jarvis85, cant remember which one it is.



My IGN might be AmishMarauder (no space between them)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


>



I do like how you never actually responded to either of my posts brandon, you trying to be the new mailman? I don't think you can fill his boots  But looks like you will keep trying rather than give an actual response 



WhiteNoise said:


> Also for all the haters out there there are thousands of people playing at any given time. They can't all hate the game....



They don't, it's mostly people who don't play the game, thats why I just take it with a grain of salt. If the game was that bad, and that hated by it's players, the servers wouldn't be as active as they are. I post videos up of it pretty often and I been getting subs to my channel off those videos like crazy, and people keep asking for more. So theres a good amount of people out there who like it.



catnipkiller said:


> User rating of 1.1/10 good game i guess people are happy.
> http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/the-war-z



And COD series games usually come in around 3, yet look at their sales. you don't need to buy the game to be a reviewer there, going to be a ton of people reviewing that have never even played. I remember reviewing a COD game like that for shits and giggles once.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 19, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I do like how you never actually responded to either of my posts brandon, you trying to be the new mailman? I don't think you can fill his boots  But looks like you will keep trying rather than give an actual response
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah we don't play it because it sucks


----------



## Guitar (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm 20 minutes into the 40 minute review of The Bore Z and pretty much explains how I feel. Game is really shit. Doesn't look any better at all since I stopped trying. And I really don't know how you guys can say the graphics don't suck, because really, they are pretty bad, and the textures are HORRIBLE.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 20, 2012)

Visually the game is behind but Ive seen plenty worse and the game runs great so I'm not gonna complain too much. Playing in 1st person view and I'm pretty happy with how the game looks most of the time.

I can live with graphics that are 'okay or decent' if the gameplay makes up for it and in this case it does.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I do like how you never actually responded to either of my posts brandon, you trying to be the new mailman? I don't think you can fill his boots  But looks like you will keep trying rather than give an actual response



I didn't respond because I am just now seeing your post. Honestly if you like the game thats find and if I don't like it thats fine. To each their own.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 20, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> Visually the game is behind but Ive seen plenty worse and the game runs great so I'm not gonna complain too much. Playing in 1st person view and I'm pretty happy with how the game looks most of the time.
> 
> I can live with graphics that are 'okay or decent' if the gameplay makes up for it and in this case it does.



...but it doesn't. And that is the problem. And there's absolutely no reason to have PS2 level graphics on a PC game today.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 20, 2012)

Is it true that in order to respawn, you have to buy a 50 cent token? Or wait 4 hours?


----------



## Guitar (Dec 20, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Is it true that in order to respawn, you have to buy a 50 cent token? Or wait 4 hours?



Never heard about the token thing, but it used to be you wait 1 hour and you can play that character again.

http://www.vg247.com/2012/12/19/war...r-instant-respawn-valve-investigating-policy/

Apparently they do. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 20, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> ...but it doesn't. And that is the problem. And there's absolutely no reason to have PS2 level graphics on a PC game today.



I have a PS2 and you Sir are talking out of your ass. 




NinkobEi said:


> Is it true that in order to respawn, you have to buy a 50 cent token? Or wait 4 hours?




You can have something like 5 or so characters. when one dies there is now a 4 hour wait to revive. When you die you lose everything so it matters not that you can't load right back in. You just grab another character and jump in with him.

The hardcore servers don't allow you to repawn at all. Once you get killed you have to start over completely. 

Both of these features are awesome and add to the game. I've earned ingame credits that I can use to unlock the wait period. I've not had to spend real money. But I wouldn't doubt if they have or will have a micro transaction system as many devs are doing this these days. But everyting you can buy on the market can be found in the game.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 20, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> I have a PS2 and you Sir are talking out of your ass.



Really? Because I'm sure I've owned more PS2 games than you've played.  This game looks like absolute shit, even on ultra, and it is stupid to have it look anything like that in 2012. Hell, Arma 2 came out in 2009 and looks much better. So what's the excuse there?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 20, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Really? Because I'm sure I've owned more PS2 games than you've played.  This game looks like absolute shit, even on ultra, and it is stupid to have it look anything like that in 2012. Hell, Arma 2 came out in 2009 and looks much better. So what's the excuse there?



ARMA II has terrible textures. I own all the ARMA games and how in the fuck do you know how many games i've played on the PS2? You don't even know me.

Do you think I'm some teen bouncing around the forums?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok this game to me is officially dirty beneath me. They are trying to milk it for all its worth. If I had to pay 50 cent everytime I died in DayZ then I could retire and buy mexico.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 20, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> ARMA II has terrible textures. I own all the ARMA games and how in the fuck do you know how many games i've played on the PS2? You don't even know me.



Calm down there buddy, don't burst a vessel. ARMA II does not have terrible textures. They aren't great, but they aren't near terrible, and nowhere near as horrible as the ones in War Z, a game that is 3 years newer.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 20, 2012)

I've said my peace, even posted a picture of Baghdad Bob, I think it's time we leave this thread for people who actually like this game or have initials that are TMM.

No sense in beating a dead horse, or playing the Master_OrHan in this thread, people.


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow, props to Valve for removing it from Steam. I don't think this ever happened before, but imho they deserve it after the "treatment" they gave to their customers.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 20, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> yeah we don't play it because it sucks



If thats your opinion thats great, you stated it, been trolling the thread. The points been made, now let the people who are playing it actually discuss it.



brandonwh64 said:


> I didn't respond because I am just now seeing your post. Honestly if you like the game thats find and if I don't like it thats fine. To each their own.



I agree, I'm not here to change peoples minds. But if the thread keeps getting trolled by numerous trolls, I guess I'm going to keep responding to them. I've seen you guys complain about just 1 guy (Mailman) trolling a thread, this threads got 3 - 4 people constantly trolling it, it's just getting old. The thread was dead for al ong time, I know I stopped coming here because I couldn't talk about a game I enjoyed, instead I was stuck arguing about it. And Allen stopped coming here for the same reason. Then some posted that they were enjoying it and it was good for a bit, and now it's back to shit.



brandonwh64 said:


> Ok this game to me is officially dirty beneath me. They are trying to milk it for all its worth. If I had to pay 50 cent everytime I died in DayZ then I could retire and buy mexico.



Because the concept of an open world survival game is a completely brand new concept, before DayZ it never existed, ever. I know me and my friends been looking for an open world zombie game, and been talking about it for probably the last decade. But technological constraints most likely were the limiting factor, and now we are getting to a point when they aren't. To say that an open world survival zombie game is a concept no one ever thought of is complete crap. The last decade theres been a flood of zombie games, people love them, it's a natural evolution. 

And it's a genre moving forward. Notice there isn't just 1 racing game series, 1 fps series, 1 rts series. Go complain about all those genre's and the similar games. 

Also I have died a lot more in WarZ than I ever did it DayZ. The last 2 months I played DayZ I died once, and it's because I tried climbing onto that sunken ship in the ocean, which broke my legs and I bled to death. Then Ufgy came to try and rescue me and died next to me. Once I had a good sniper rifle it was pretty easy to not die, and looting towns with sprint was extremely easy as well. It just became boring after a bit, zombies weren't even a factor in the game anymore to me.



MT Alex said:


> I've said my peace, even posted a picture of Baghdad Bob, I think it's time we leave this thread for people who actually like this game or have initials that are TMM.
> 
> No sense in beating a dead horse, or playing the Master_OrHan in this thread, people.



Thank you, I just hope others come to this realization. I understand disliking something, and maybe making a post just to get your opinion out there. But this threads now almost 200 posts long and I would say over half of it has to be trolling from numerous people, worse than a green vs red thread. I'm pretty sure I already reported this thread and asked for it to be closed because it just seems so pointless when us that enjoy it can't talk about it without this crap.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2012)

Kurgan, I've never played DayZ or WarZ so I honestly couldn't tell ya whats good or bad. However from an outside perspective and no loyalty to either brand I gotta say it looks pretty grim for WarZ. Never see Valve yank a game off like that over protests. If the game was really all you say it was then Valve would have no reason to pull it. Protests or not. Obviously the developer lied or did some shady stuff for Valve to react the way it did. Its just common sense. With that being said good luck with WarZ support and playing the game.  (unsub)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


>



I see someone else has been on reddit C:


----------



## Jarvis (Dec 20, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> My IGN might be AmishMarauder (no space between them)


That one worked, are you able to play on weekends? This is usually when we have the most people playing together, like 3-5, it's awesome.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 20, 2012)

Jarvis said:


> That one worked, are you able to play on weekends? This is usually when we have the most people playing together, like 3-5, it's awesome.



I do play during the weekends but it depends on what is going on. I will look for you guys when I jump on.

Do you use voip? I think i should have a headset laying around somewhere...


----------



## Jarvis (Dec 22, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> I do play during the weekends but it depends on what is going on. I will look for you guys when I jump on.
> 
> Do you use voip? I think i should have a headset laying around somewhere...



We use skype, i got sun,mon,tues off this week so ill be on alot those dayz....


----------



## Guitar (Dec 22, 2012)

So I once again booted it up, and tried it. And this happened (note I just spawned and walked out of the safe zone). I knew exactly what their plan was but wanted to see what was going to happen anyways.










Great community here folks! And note those awesome ULTRA graphics!


----------



## Jarvis (Dec 22, 2012)

So I once again booted my computer up, and tried to come back here. And this happened (note I just got home from work and walked to my computer). I knew exactly what was going to happen in this thread but wanted to see what was going to happen anyways.









Great community here folks! And note those awesome ULTRA graphics!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 23, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Kurgan, I've never played DayZ or WarZ so I honestly couldn't tell ya whats good or bad. However from an outside perspective and no loyalty to either brand I gotta say it looks pretty grim for WarZ. Never see Valve yank a game off like that over protests. If the game was really all you say it was then Valve would have no reason to pull it. Protests or not. Obviously the developer lied or did some shady stuff for Valve to react the way it did. Its just common sense. With that being said good luck with WarZ support and playing the game.  (unsub)



I'm not saying the games all of anything. I just enjoy it, and would like to talk about it with others who enjoy it. When I defend a game it's because I find it a fun personally, this is the same assumption that was made in the D3 thread. I'm not saying any game I like is amazing, just that it's fun to me, and want to talk about it with others who also enjoy it. I don't think thats asking too much, like 3+ pages of trolling, I figured by now we'd be able to discuss it in peace for the most part. The game will most likely be back on steam though, there is a lot of people playing, I don't think it looks grim at all, if servers weren't loaded, then I might think the samething.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 25, 2012)

Not bashing the game or anything, but its warz news nonetheless,  http://warzscam.tumblr.com/post/38634146432/update-exclusive-war-z-trademark-suspended-game, looks like the game will have a to find a new name.


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 25, 2012)

I red somewhere a couple of days ago that Titov finally apologized and fully took responsibility and he promised that things will be very different next year.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 26, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> I red somewhere a couple of days ago that Titov finally apologized and fully took responsibility and he promised that things will be very different next year.



Somehow I doubt that.

Timeline of what has happened thus far: http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/155cmf/the_warz_controversy_explanation_and_full_timeline/
http://kotaku.com/5969784/the-war-z-mess-every-crazy-detail-we-know-so-far?tag=war-z

Metacritic: http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/the-war-z


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 26, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> I red somewhere a couple of days ago that Titov finally apologized and fully took responsibility and he promised that things will be very different next year.



Hard to make things different when you will have to file for bankruptcy.


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 26, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Somehow I doubt that.





3870x2 said:


> Hard to make things different when you will have to file for bankruptcy.



I didn't say that I believe him or I agree, I only said what he posted, just  to add on-topic-info to the thread, nothing more.

I wish they can learn from their mistakes and things will get better in the future or with their next game, but as far as my subjective personal opinion goes about WarZ, I think it's utterly crap (I only played about 6-7 hours tho).


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 26, 2012)

The WarZ has introduced a new rock bottom and worst case scenario for a developer.  This could have quite possibly ruined the careers of many of the employees.

Had they been more patient and truthful, the game would have been a raging success.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 26, 2012)

War Z rocks. I've been putting all of my game time into this one title. I don't know whats going to happen with the game in the future but right now I'm playing it every chance I get and enjoying it.

I'm not too worried about the game failing. The servers are so packed full with thousands of players at any given time over russia, europe, and the americas that I have no doubt in my mind that the game will be around for a long time. And if it fails; well I'll be getting my $15 worth either way.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 26, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> The WarZ has introduced a new rock bottom and worst case scenario for a developer.  This could have quite possibly ruined the careers of many of the employees.
> 
> Had they been more patient and truthful, the game would have been a raging success.



yeah, and not called their customers a bunch of faggots.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 26, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> yeah, and not called their customers a bunch of faggots.



Might be the only truth they said........I KID, I KID!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Might be the only truth they said........I KID, I KID!



Well i didn't buy it so they didnt call me one haha


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 26, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> The WarZ has introduced a new rock bottom and worst case scenario for a developer.  This could have quite possibly ruined the careers of many of the employees.
> 
> *Had they been more patient and truthful, the game would have been a raging success.*



Server populations seem to be doing just fine, it seems to be everyone not playing the game thats saying things like "rock bottom". I mean if the outlook for the game was so bad, and it was hated so much, then I guess I'm surprised that my small Yt channel is gaining like 20 subs every single day, and I mostly specialize in WarZ uploads. Get new comments every day saying the videos are great, games fun, and such.

And about that last part, it seems to be doing just fine. The biggest thing is the community screaming the games a clone, and most of them are people who don't play it.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> yeah, and not called their customers a bunch of faggots.



When did they say those exact words, or anything close to it? Hit me with some links.


----------



## erocker (Dec 26, 2012)

I still kinda like this game anyways. Much better since the last patch but it still needs a lot of work. I really don't see why people who haven't even tried this game bother to comment... Other than the fact that the developer and the media give plenty to comment about.


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 26, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> When did they say those exact words, or anything close to it? Hit me with some links.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_War_Z#Controversy

He didn't mean it tho and it was "just a bad choice of words" according to his press representative, who commented on this a little later.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 26, 2012)

erocker said:


> http://i49.tinypic.com/5y6now.png
> 
> I still kinda like this game anyways. Much better since the last patch but it still needs a lot of work. I really don't see why people who haven't even tried this game bother to comment... Other than the fact that the developer and the media give plenty to comment about.



So do you feel offended he used the word faggot? I know I would be if I were in your "shoes".


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 26, 2012)

For the game being such a failure and horrible, it's back on Steam now. I'm not sure if you can buy it there yet, but if you own it you can redeem your keys on there.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/226700/
Redeem keys here - https://account.thewarz.com/account/getsteamkey.php



erocker said:


> http://i49.tinypic.com/5y6now.png
> 
> I still kinda like this game anyways. Much better since the last patch but it still needs a lot of work. I really don't see why people who haven't even tried this game bother to comment... Other than the fact that the developer and the media give plenty to comment about.





Ikaruga said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_War_Z#Controversy
> 
> He didn't mean it tho and it was "just a bad choice of words" according to his press representative, who commented on this a little later.



He was raging about spawn campers, he's a person too, we hold people to high standards, I've watched many here rage over just as small of a thing  And I agree erocker, lots comment who haven't played, but seems more are joining this thread who have played and are liking it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 26, 2012)

Sweet just redeemed my key in steam. They could have given us achievements.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 26, 2012)

That wouldn't bother me either. Spawn campers are faggots. Though I would have just said "gay".


----------



## reverze (Dec 26, 2012)

why even bother with this.... waiting for DayZ standalone and i got all the time in the world for that.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 26, 2012)

reverze said:


> why even bother with this.... waiting for DayZ standalone and i got all the time in the world for that.



Because some of us like it. 


When DayZ standalone releases I will play that too.



Last night I was able to get some sweet sweet revenge. I logged onto US150 last night and as soon as I loaded into the map I was shot dead. I only had a few guns on that character so I figured no real loss. I loaded into the same server again with a different character (in the same location on the map) and I was able to run about 10 feet before I was gunned down...the guy was so damn far away that I could just begin to see him running towards my down character before the timer expired. Same damn guy.

So I logged in again with another character, same server, same location (yes I keep all my characters in the same area but in different spots ) and sure enough I spin around and see a guy running towards me. I run away and he shoots me through the mountain top. WTF I'm dead again and its the same damn guy!!

So Now I'm pissed. I grab another character, log into a different server and run myself further out around the same area. i grab my sniper rifle, log out and then load into US150. I check the tab and sure enough the guy is still on the server. I get close to the area he is stalking and setup for the kill. Sure enough like he has radar; I see him exit the town and run towards my position; even though I'm in a bush beside/behind a tree. Well I started to fire my sniper rifle (I forget the name something blaze) and I drop him.   


Total satisfaction. And he dropped a LOAD of guns. Guns I haven't even seen in the game yet...night vision goggles, weapon upgrades, ammo. It was the mother load. I let him know who i was, took all his shit and logged.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 26, 2012)

reverze said:


> why even bother with this.... waiting for DayZ standalone and i got all the time in the world for that.



I wouldn't invest too much time in this game.  The reason why people are so attracted to it is because the idea is great.

The very minute that DayZ comes out, this game will be obsolete.

I guess we should expect that when we have a 14 year old as an executive producer.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 26, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I wouldn't invest too much time in this game.



How much time _have_ you invested in War Z?


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 27, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> For the game being such a failure and horrible, it's back on Steam now.



The game can't leave steam because some people bought it there. But it will take some serious work to get it back for SALE on steam. 

Here's some more essential information on the state of WarZ. If it doesn't grant you a chuckle then you are probably dead

http://forums.thewarz.com/showthread.php?84056-FonZ-Official-Thread


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 27, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> The game can't leave steam because some people bought it there. But it will take some serious work to get it back for SALE on steam.
> 
> Here's some more essential information on the state of WarZ. If it doesn't grant you a chuckle then you are probably dead
> 
> http://forums.thewarz.com/showthread.php?84056-FonZ-Official-Thread



Sure it can, they were offering full refunds to everyone that wanted one. It was taken off Steam, and is now back.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 27, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> For the game being such a failure and horrible, it's back on Steam now. I'm not sure if you can buy it there yet, but if you own it you can redeem your keys on there.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/226700/
> Redeem keys here - https://account.thewarz.com/account/getsteamkey.php
> ...



Its been on steam all along, you just cannot buy it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 27, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its been on steam all along, you just cannot buy it.



The store page had been removed, only people who still had anything remaining of it were those that decided not to get a refund on it. And since you are the one who broke then news, I'll just leave this quote here (since it's contradictory).



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its been pulled from Steam. You can no longer buy it. FAIL


----------



## D007 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ugh, I saw this coming from a mile away.. The guy is a modder who thinks he's a designer..
He's just a modder it turns out..


----------



## xenocide (Dec 27, 2012)

D007 said:


> Ugh, I saw this coming from a mile away.. The guy is a modder who thinks he's a designer..
> He's just a modder it turns out..



What?  I think you have it backwards.  The WarZ is a standalone game, DayZ was a mod for Arma II.  DayZ is being made into its own game by the modder who made it with a full team under him (I believe), where as The WarZ is already out and was made by the people who made one of the greatest video games in human history.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 27, 2012)

xenocide said:


> What?  I think you have it backwards.  The WarZ is a standalone game, DayZ was a mod for Arma II.  DayZ is being made into its own game by the modder who made it with a full team under him (I believe), where as The WarZ is already out and was made by the people who made one of the greatest video games in human history.



WarZ is pretty much a mod for War Inc.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 27, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its been on steam all along, you just cannot buy it.



This.

Titov has already applied for federal unemployment.  /thread.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> This.
> 
> Titov has already applied for federal unemployment.  /thread.



No way?! Really? You got links?


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No way?! Really? You got links?



Of course.  Saving that for later, it is in the pre beta phase, but I am constantly working on it to improve it.  Until then, heres this:








In case you want to know a few reason why it was removed from Steam:


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 27, 2012)

And this is what it says right now. 





Just added the game so thats why it says Zero hours played. Plus I've been playing NS2.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 27, 2012)

I really wish some of these guys would just leave this thread and move on. I really don't give a fuck that they hate this game. I get it. You hate it. Go bitch on their official forums or other 'hate' inspired threads and let us that enjoy the game hang out in this thread.

Actually the thread might even die off. I should just stay away I guess.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> I really wish some of these guys would just leave this thread and move on. I really don't give a fuck that they hate this game. I get it. You hate it. Go bitch on their official forums or other 'hate' inspired threads and let us that enjoy the game hang out in this thread.
> 
> Actually the thread might even die off. I should just stay away I guess.



I agree. I joke around in the DayZ thread and in here but whats going on now just seems like some people are being abusive. Key word is joke. Good nature. Not a constant thread crap. With that being said I am going unsubscribe to this thread just out of respect for those who own the game........the DayZ thread wont be so lucky.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 27, 2012)

Yea, its ridiculous. The game is released, people are playing and we have a few individuals (for lack of a better word) who feel the urge to broadcast every little negative thing about the game. 

In other news, War-Z turns sour after public finds out Sergey breaks up with his Girlfriend, rumor has it, he cheated on her.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 27, 2012)

My apologies, Ill see myself out with a bump.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree. I joke around in the DayZ thread and in here but whats going on now just seems like some people are being abusive. Key word is joke. Good nature. Not a constant thread crap. With that being said I am going unsubscribe to this thread just out of respect for those who own the game........the DayZ thread wont be so lucky.



When Mailman says the trolling has gone to far, you know the situation is out of hands. And I got to say, you really haven't even been trolling here, just seem to be watching whats going on. Either way, hopefully those that have consistently been commenting that don't play or have played and not found it to their tastes (who have already got their licks in and made it clear how they feel) do the same and let us talk about the game we are actually playing. 

------------------------------
Now to try and get this back on track. I had a bad expierence trying to become a professional Zombie Herder...


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 31, 2012)

Jarvis said:


> That one worked, are you able to play on weekends? This is usually when we have the most people playing together, like 3-5, it's awesome.



So do you guys play on a set server or something? While I'm in the game I can see our clan page and all the members but it doesn't tell me where you guys are playing.

I'd gladly run in a group but I never can find anyone.


----------



## ufgy20 (Jan 2, 2013)

WhiteNoise said:


> So do you guys play on a set server or something? While I'm in the game I can see our clan page and all the members but it doesn't tell me where you guys are playing.
> 
> I'd gladly run in a group but I never can find anyone.



are you in our clan? and we usually communicate and group up via steam contacts or skype. Jarvis is on more than any of us and until i get my work schedule figured out i can only play a few hours middle of thee day.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 2, 2013)

You guys have a clan for WarZ? jesusssss


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 2, 2013)

ufgy20 said:


> are you in our clan? and we usually communicate and group up via steam contacts or skype. Jarvis is on more than any of us and until i get my work schedule figured out i can only play a few hours middle of thee day.



Yeah I'm in the clan. I think I'm in the top 3 or 4 with zombie kills and time spent in game but I always play solo.

I can use skype. I'll have to install it.


----------



## Ikaruga (Jan 2, 2013)

Eurogamer's opinion on the game, if anyone is interested.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 2, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You guys have a clan for WarZ? jesusssss



It's mostly me, ufgy, and allen, some others have joined now (even got a guy that was watching my YT videos playing with us now). But same group that rolledi n DayZ, we all know each other in real life, not sure why we wouldn't have a clan, jesusssss. Troll the thread more please.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 2, 2013)

I was ignoring him. lol


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Are you guys going to give the DayZ standalone a try even if it isn't f2p?

I just hope their model isn't built solely from micro transactions.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 3, 2013)

I will give it a try yes.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Jan 3, 2013)

SO If I wanted to buy this game from the site, whats the deal with 3 guest passes and 24 hours? And can i find what i can buy or is some ingame currency the right way to go? 15 bucks is maybe all I want to risk right now? or?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a free pass if you want to try before you buy. It is only a 24 hour pass to play though.

You do not need any in game currency to play this game competitively. No need to invest any real money other than cost to buy game itself. And you can find/earn in game currency just from killing zombies which has made me enough money to buy some market items that I wanted. Most though I just take from other players.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2013)

I just installed and played WarZ and its not as bad as everyone says. I think Ill take it up for a while. Can't seem to get some textures to load for some reason. Other then that it aint bad.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Jan 3, 2013)

WhiteNoise said:


> I have a free pass if you want to try before you buy. It is only a 24 hour pass to play though.
> 
> You do not need any in game currency to play this game competitively. No need to invest any real money other than cost to buy game itself. And you can find/earn in game currency just from killing zombies which has made me enough money to buy some market items that I wanted. Most though I just take from other players.



that would be awesome, thanks! just pm me the info if you don't mind... you


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2013)

I just beat a zombie over her head for 20 minutes with a mag light. Apparently when you become a zombie your skull turns into depleted uranium.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 3, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just beat a zombie over her head for 20 minutes with a mag light. Apparently when you become a zombie your skull turns into depleted uranium.



This is a pretty common complaint that has been addressed in this thread. Although good luck finding it through the fog of hate present earlier in this thread. 

Here it is. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2795958&highlight=hammer#post2795958 from post 87 and on. 

Also they are getting hit with DDOS attacks. So many ppl are trying so hard to put this game down it doesn't even make sense the amount of effort going into hating this game. These ppl should get an award.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 3, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> This is a pretty common complaint that has been addressed in this thread. Although good luck finding it through the fog of hate present earlier in this thread.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> ...



There are many people, some influential, who believe that the company who made warZ is a terrible company, and the way they have been acting, I can't disagree with them.

I think it would be best for the company to come out of hiding a bit more, but from things like malicious interviewers and such, and blind hatred, it might be hard for them to.

No company is inherently terrible, and in this case just made some very bad mistakes as a company.  They will persevere once the torrent of hate subsides.  

If anyone has a guest pass, throw one my way.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 3, 2013)

I should still have guest passes unless they expire. Not sure if it would be worth the bandwidth though.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Jan 3, 2013)

Ill take one if you dont mind!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 4, 2013)

I sent you one DEFEATEST. if someone already sent you one then pass mine along to someone else.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 4, 2013)

I tried DayZ tonight. I wanted to try it again because its been months since I last played. Its been since I first discovered the game and posted it on this site..then gave my thread away to another member that started a club. DayZ still sucks. I played for about 1 hour before running back to The War Z.

When the standalone release....releases I will try it again then.


For the record I think DayZ has the most potential but it is still using a shitty buggy engine.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 4, 2013)

GUEST SERIALS VALID FOR 48 hours
WZYB-Z9HJ-OSD7-U6HH
T1CU-E3GU-A5FK-H9WJ
2KZ2-Y177-2I66-E5EE

Not sure if that means 48 hours from when I got them or overall.

I think I gave the first one to someone here, not sure. But there.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 4, 2013)

Free unique Katanas!!

http://forums.thewarz.com/showthread.php?89659-We-ve-got-something-special-for-you!-D/page12


----------



## WarhammerTX (Jan 4, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> Free unique Katanas!!
> 
> http://forums.thewarz.com/showthread.php?89659-We-ve-got-something-special-for-you!-D/page12




I saw that not going to use it until they get the game under control


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 4, 2013)

WarhammerTX said:


> I saw that not going to use it until they get the game under control



Know what you mean. Thankfully NS2 has been holding me over.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> GUEST SERIALS VALID FOR 48 hours
> WZYB-Z9HJ-OSD7-U6HH
> T1CU-E3GU-A5FK-H9WJ
> 2KZ2-Y177-2I66-E5EE
> ...



If one is still alive when I get home Ill try it.  Ill let you know which ones have been used.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2013)

WarhammerTX said:


> I saw that not going to use it until they get the game under control



I loled at this comment



			
				Viper0hr said:
			
		

> Yeah, cause you know what I want first and foremost in an unfinished game I spend $50 on? A fucking Katana!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 4, 2013)

I started have a disconnecting issue last night. Every server I joined I would walk around for a few seconds or a few minutes than get disconnected and return back the the main menu.

I went on their website and the forum is filled with people having this issue now. Very strange but it seems I might not be playing for awhile if this doesn't get fixed soon.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 4, 2013)

WhiteNoise said:


> I started have a disconnecting issue last night. Every server I joined I would walk around for a few seconds or a few minutes than get disconnected and return back the the main menu.
> 
> I went on their website and the forum is filled with people having this issue now. Very strange but it seems I might not be playing for awhile if this doesn't get fixed soon.



DDOS attacks. They are looking into it for a fix.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 4, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> DDOS attacks. They are looking into it for a fix.



Don't piss of people by making false claims and a bad game would have been an easier fix, but they're a bit past that point now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2013)

Man those guys in the DayZ thread don't know what they are missing.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah even though they pissed off the masses they still have a good game that is easy to play and a lot of fun.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 4, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Don't piss of people by making false claims and a bad game would have been an easier fix, but they're a bit past that point now.



They've been interviewed and make public accouterments weekly and have addressed their mistakes. If you don't like the game no one is forcing you to buy it. Even the "false claims" that they had was up for a day (not even) on steam before it was taken down fixed and put back up to reflect the games current standing. 

Bad game is relative and no excuse to DDOS attack someone.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2013)

WhiteNoise said:


> Yeah even though they pissed off the masses they still have a good game that is easy to play and a lot of fun.



Meh they are the same guys who root for this company or that company like it makes any difference in their personal lives.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Meh they are the same guys who root for this company or that company like it makes any difference in their personal lives.



MM - I do know what I am talking about, I have played the game a couple of times and gave it a good go but found it wasn't for me.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> MM - I do know what I am talking about, I have played the game a couple of times and gave it a good go but found it wasn't for me.



They are both zombie games, but warZ is more polished and has more content.  In what way was it not for you?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 4, 2013)

New patch coming. 

Fixed a bug that caused players to take damage when walking down inclines.
Fixed bug that if logged out in air - you will not be able to get back into game
Increased the server shutdown timer to 5 min 
Optimized shadow rendering for better performance
Optimized scene rendering for rendering
Shadow quality on ultra settings was improved
Other very technical rendering optimization for greater FPS 
Optimized zombie rendering
If you have recent video card and start game for the first time, it will not default into low quality, and instead will default into appropriate quality settings depending on how powerful your video card is

Game is going to look better and perform better


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> They are both zombie games, but warZ is more polished and has more content.  In what way was it not for you?



I don't like the FoV, the bad mechanics, the bad textures from pre-2004, lack of any purpose, no "special" places on the map, no vehicles, glitchy reflections, shady development team, map smaller than advertised, hats, lots of hacking, seemingly juvenile player base and robotic zombies. Aside from that I play the game here and there and somewhat enjoy it. Saying the game is more polished is just not true. DayZ shares many of these problems and one could go back and forth between the shortcomings of both games. Meh, nobody is going to force someone else to like something they don't like. This game needs work. I would like to play with a group though as playing solo seems to suck quite a bit.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 4, 2013)

erocker said:


> I don't like the FoV, the bad mechanics, the bad textures from pre-2004, lack of any purpose, no "special" places on the map, no vehicles, glitchy reflections, shady development team, map smaller than advertised, hats, lots of hacking, seemingly juvenile player base and robotic zombies. Aside from that I play the game here and there and somewhat enjoy it. Saying the game is more polished is just not true. DayZ shares many of these problems and one could go back and forth between the shortcomings of both games. Meh, nobody is going to force someone else to like something they don't like. This game needs work. I would like to play with a group though as playing solo seems to suck quite a bit.



I threw in more polished because I figured it would be more polished than a mod.  Are the 2004 textures an exaggeration?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2013)

erocker said:


> I don't like the FoV, the bad mechanics, the bad textures from pre-2004, lack of any purpose, no "special" places on the map, no vehicles, glitchy reflections, shady development team, map smaller than advertised, hats, lots of hacking, seemingly juvenile player base and robotic zombies. Aside from that I play the game here and there and somewhat enjoy it. Saying the game is more polished is just not true. DayZ shares many of these problems and one could go back and forth between the shortcomings of both games. Meh, nobody is going to force someone else to like something they don't like. This game needs work. I would like to play with a group though as playing solo seems to suck quite a bit.



Same opinions I have. Not bashing the people who play it but only voicing that the game is not what I wanted it to be.



3870x2 said:


> I threw in more polished because I figured it would be more polished than a mod.  Are the 2004 textures an exaggeration?



A mod? Its based solely on War Inc Play for free game just with zombies. There are multiple comparisions on it which in tern makes this game a mod as well.

*Edit*

This is a good comparison

http://imgur.com/a/SvNg5


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> Are the 2004 textures an exaggeration?



Well.. Not all of the textures. They've got to do something about those trees, some of the car models and other things. I mean Half Life 2 came out in 2004 and placing foliage from that game into WarZ would be a big upgrade. Draw distance is good though and to me that always _adds_ to the beauty of a game.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 4, 2013)

2004 is an exaggeration on the textures. As in they are more like 2000. They are HORRIBLE. That is one of the things that turns me off about the game, how it looks. Arma 2 for being a 3 year old engine looks pretty good at times, even though DayZ is unoptimized (fixed by the standalone apparently).


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 4, 2013)

erocker said:


> Well.. Not all of the textures. They've got to do something about those trees, some of the car models and other things. I mean Half Life 2 came out in 2004 and placing foliage from that game into WarZ would be a big upgrade. Draw distance is good though and to me that always _adds_ to the beauty of a game.



I agree, I only wish games like skyrim would give you the ability to increase that.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 4, 2013)

Visually the game is not stunning by any means but for the type of game it is I find the graphics more than good enough. Sure if I stop to get a close look at textures I'm left feeling disappointed but I'm not one of 'those' guys. I'm running around collecting loot and getting killed when I'm not killing others myself. I don't spend much time looking at textures up close. Thats how you get shot!



The patch is good news but if I can't play on the servers without getting booted back out then it does me no good. I look forward to playing tonight...i hope.


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm wondering if the game is upscaling 1080p to 1440p for me. When I go to add a clip to a gun, there are some things kind of off screen. The game also looks "muddy" but not sure if that's the way it is or if it just doesn't (really) support higher resolutions.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2013)

erocker said:


> I'm wondering if the game is upscaling 1080p to 1440p for me. When I go to add a clip to a gun, there are some things kind of off screen. The game also looks "muddy" but not sure if that's the way it is or if it just doesn't (really) support higher resolutions.



Might be an ATI driver problem. Looks fine on my screen.


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Might be an ATI driver problem. Looks fine on my screen.



That's not helpful whatsoever. Please go away, lest I make you troll.

*Figured it out for myself using a smaller monitor... Not muddy and the attachment screen is viewable.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2013)

erocker said:


> That's not helpful whatsoever. Please go away.
> 
> *Figured it out for myself using a smaller monitor... Not muddy.



Ah. Well I was just saying it doesn't look muddy on mine. You are so sensitive sometimes. I legitimately thought it might be a driver issue.


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ah. Well I was just saying it doesn't look muddy on mine. You are so sensitive sometimes. I legitimately thought it might be a driver issue.



Tell me... How did you think this? Regardless, I can never take you seriously on this forum. Until I see a screenshot or some kind of proof, I find it highly unlikely you have even played this game. Your years of trolling have surely paid off.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2013)

erocker said:


> Tell me... How did you think this? Regardless, I can never take you seriously on this forum.



Because I know you like to play with driver settings. When I used to mess with mine it would do funky things like what you said. Weird proportions and what not.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 4, 2013)

erocker said:


> Tell me... How did you think this? Regardless, I can never take you seriously on this forum. Until I see a screenshot or some kind of proof, I find it highly unlikely you have even played this game. Your years of trolling have surely paid off.



I am not sure that Crystal River, FL is even exists, and am seriously having doubts that he is a real mail man.


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because I know you like to play with driver settings. When I used to mess with mine it would do funky things like what you said. Weird proportions and what not.



Not accurate. I do not play with driver settings. No idea why you would think that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2013)

erocker said:


> Not accurate. I do not play with driver settings. No idea why you would think that.



Because you told me that before.


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because you told me that before.



Nope. Regardless it isnt the issue.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Jan 4, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> I am not sure that Crystal River, FL is even exists, and am seriously having doubts that he is a real mail man.



I can confirm it does, been there did some diving there, yep she's real! LOL


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 4, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> I am not sure that Crystal River, FL is even exists, and am seriously having doubts that he is a real mail man.



Well he ain't your mailman.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 4, 2013)

The game does not look 'muddy' to me and all actions are performed on screen. The graphics are pretty clean just the textures aren't that great. But for the most part everything looks good but dated.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 4, 2013)

It needs DX11. In fact more games need DX11.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 5, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Might be an ATI driver problem. Looks fine on my screen.



wait, so you bought and installed this game but not dayz?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 8, 2013)

Well I guess I won't be playing this game any longer. Last saturday after that hacker shut down the servers I was perma banned. No reason given but I was sitting on a hill in the safe zone overlooking Compos. I was just sitting right at the edge of the safe zone but in it using my Binochs. My plan was to watch for someone exiting the city and heading to the safe zone to unload their loot. I was going to ambush them by immediately stepping out of the safe sone and shooting them. So I'm sitting there for 1.5 hours and no joy when I see a dude running down the road next to me in the safe zone. He looks at me then runs back the way he came, comes up the hill behind me and just stares at me. I turned away from and and brought my binochs back up. Then my game disconnected. When i tried to sign back in it stated that I was perma banned.

I honestly don't know why but I think its one of two things; either the hacker that shut down their servers earlier caused this somehow or the person watching me was a dev or admin and thought I was hacking by sitting in safe zone and shooting from it. BUT thats impossible but I guess hackers can do it from what I have read.

Anyway...I'm bummed out but since they posted that no bans will ever be reversed again I figure why even bother to complain. I'll just move on to another game.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 8, 2013)

WhiteNoise said:


> Well I guess I won't be playing this game any longer. Last saturday after that hacker shut down the servers I was perma banned. No reason given but I was sitting on a hill in the safe zone overlooking Compos. I was just sitting right at the edge of the safe zone but in it using my Binochs. My plan was to watch for someone exiting the city and heading to the safe zone to unload their loot. I was going to ambush them by immediately stepping out of the safe sone and shooting them. So I'm sitting there for 1.5 hours and no joy when I see a dude running down the road next to me in the safe zone. He looks at me then runs back the way he came, comes up the hill behind me and just stares at me. I turned away from and and brought my binochs back up. Then my game disconnected. When i tried to sign back in it stated that I was perma banned.
> 
> I honestly don't know why but I think its one of two things; either the hacker that shut down their servers earlier caused this somehow or the person watching me was a dev or admin and thought I was hacking by sitting in safe zone and shooting from it. BUT thats impossible but I guess hackers can do it from what I have read.
> 
> Anyway...I'm bummed out but since they posted that no bans will ever be reversed again I figure why even bother to complain. I'll just move on to another game.



If you were wrongfully banned, you need to at least try to fight back.  first I would send an email to the support, letting them know that you understand that no bans are lifted, but that this particular ban is unsubstantiated.

This is the wrongest of the wrong, you paid good money for this game.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 8, 2013)

WhiteNoise said:


> Well I guess I won't be playing this game any longer. Last saturday after that hacker shut down the servers I was perma banned. No reason given but I was sitting on a hill in the safe zone overlooking Compos. I was just sitting right at the edge of the safe zone but in it using my Binochs. My plan was to watch for someone exiting the city and heading to the safe zone to unload their loot. I was going to ambush them by immediately stepping out of the safe sone and shooting them. So I'm sitting there for 1.5 hours and no joy when I see a dude running down the road next to me in the safe zone. He looks at me then runs back the way he came, comes up the hill behind me and just stares at me. I turned away from and and brought my binochs back up. Then my game disconnected. When i tried to sign back in it stated that I was perma banned.
> 
> I honestly don't know why but I think its one of two things; either the hacker that shut down their servers earlier caused this somehow or the person watching me was a dev or admin and thought I was hacking by sitting in safe zone and shooting from it. BUT thats impossible but I guess hackers can do it from what I have read.
> 
> Anyway...I'm bummed out but since they posted that no bans will ever be reversed again I figure why even bother to complain. I'll just move on to another game.



For pulling a douche bag move such as using a the edge of the safe zone to scout people out for death then you should be perm banned from the internet.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.reddit.com/r/TheWarZ/comments/161omz/banned_for_playing_the_war_z/

Shows that a massive amount of people were banned for using any kind of overlay, even Fraps.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 8, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> For pulling a douche bag move such as using a the edge of the safe zone to scout people out for death then you should be perm banned from the internet.



There's a sniper in Cherno!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 8, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> If you were wrongfully banned, you need to at least try to fight back.  first I would send an email to the support, letting them know that you understand that no bans are lifted, but that this particular ban is unsubstantiated.
> 
> This is the wrongest of the wrong, you paid good money for this game.



Well I might jump on their forums and see how their support ticket works. Ya never know!




brandonwh64 said:


> For pulling a douche bag move such as using a the edge of the safe zone to scout people out for death then you should be perm banned from the internet.



Let me just packup and head out of the web...

I didn't say what i was doing is nice. It's every man for himself and if the game is going to set a safe zone right next to a major city then why not take advantage? I've seen hundreds of people doing just that and I've been killed by people using the same tactics as I'm bringing in a fat haul. 

Sitting in the safe zone doesn't protect me from the people I attack anyway. I have to step out of the safe zone to attack them and they have a shot at killing me. I sit in it for one really good reason; so I can sit in one spot and have no fear of someone shooting me while I watch the city. Once someone exits the city I exit the safe zone and start B-lining to them. At this point I sometimes get the drop on them and sometimes not.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 8, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/TheWarZ/comments/161omz/banned_for_playing_the_war_z/
> 
> Shows that a massive amount of people were banned for using any kind of overlay, even Fraps.



I was using fraps. 

I run fraps all the time while playing. I like monitoring my frames. i wonder how true this is because that might be why I was banned....


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 8, 2013)

WhiteNoise said:


> I was using fraps.
> 
> I run fraps all the time while playing. I like monitoring my frames. i wonder how true this is because that might be why I was banned....



What day were you banned?  They did a mass ban from the 3rd to the 5th.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been thinking about getting this for me, and my brother. We love zombie games. Everything I've seen on this game is 3rd person... Can you switch from 3rd to 1st, and if so are the controls good? Maybe this can hold me over until they make a new l4d. Thanks


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 8, 2013)

I got banned on the 5th.

I went on their site and they claim that if you were banned they will not reverse it and they will not show proof of why you were banned.

Dude I really don't care any longer. I like the game but I'm not gonna beg them to give me my account back and I only paid $14.99 so whatever. I'll move on to something else.


Mindweaver:
I only played the game in 1st person view.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 8, 2013)

Real great customer service there.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 8, 2013)

thats nothing new with warz its a decent game but the guys who run the forums and the people running the game are scumbags


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 8, 2013)

I think the game itself kicks ass and can only get better as they add features but you are right; the people running the game are asshats.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 8, 2013)

WhiteNoise said:


> I got banned on the 5th.
> 
> I went on their site and they claim that if you were banned they will not reverse it and they will not show proof of why you were banned.
> 
> ...



Dude make a support ticket. Don't let them take your money like that. It would take all but 5 minutes. They do reverse bans for legit players that get illegitimately caught.

"We have separate team in place that goes thru all ban appeal complaints and checks data. Yes in very small number of cases ( like maybe few dozens out of few thousands bans ) we find that evidence is not strong enough so we're going to unban those accounts. "

http://forums.thewarz.com/showthread.php?91249-Bans-yes-we-will-continue-to-ban-cheaters-!

You were probably just better than the average person but I'm sure your stats aren't like that of a hackers. Appeal.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 8, 2013)

Also start taking screenshots of your own stats so that you have your own proof against them. 

I'm starting a thread recommending the suggestion on their forums and I would like to reference the TPU community and you whitenoise only if you think its cool. Also I have but your word to trust on you, you aren't the most dedicated TPUer here (wish you were) but if you were seriously wronged you need to take action man.


----------



## erocker (Jan 8, 2013)

WhiteNoise said:


> I think the game itself kicks ass and can only get better as they add features but you are right; the people running the game are asshats.



At least get your money back through the refund procedure. Don't let these thieves take your money.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 8, 2013)

You can appeal the ban if you weren't actually hacking. I would look into that.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 8, 2013)

After reading some of this thread I may just skip this game as good as it looks. I also, seen where some Mod got fire and ban from the game. He warns everyone not to get the game that they are just in it for quick money. Has anyone else seen what he said?

*EDIT: Check it out here**... Wait it seems to be a lie.. but still crazy*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 8, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> After ready some of this thread I may just skip this game as good as it looks. I also, seen where some Mod got fire and ban from the game. He warns everyone not to get the game that they are just in it for quick money. Has anyone else seen what he said?
> 
> *EDIT: Check it out here*



Mind, Wait for DayZ standalone and see if you like that. I had hopes for this game as well but corruption has this game getting buried deeper and deeper.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 8, 2013)

For my main character my stats were:

300+ zombie kills,
15 bandits and something like 10 civs.

Not really crazy stats...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 8, 2013)

WhiteNoise said:


> For my main character my stats were:
> 
> 300+ zombie kills,
> 15 bandits and something like 10 civs.
> ...



Wish you had taken a screenshot. Of course its not just the stats but your actions. They should really at least say what you are getting banned for.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 8, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> Wish you had taken a screenshot. Of course its not just the stats but your actions. They should really at least say what you are getting banned for.



They were banning people for using any sort of overlay, and this includes fraps, xfire, mumble, etc... which he was using.  He didn't get banned for any actions.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Jan 9, 2013)

Is it me or is the game servers down and the website too ?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 9, 2013)

yeah everything was down again. Their website came back up though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2013)

Did you ever get your money back whitenoise?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 5, 2013)

No. They ignored me. Completely.


----------

